# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  rodilište Pula

## mama30

Ja još imam dosta do poroda, al me zanimaju veša iskustva u rodilištu Pula.
Ovo mi je drugi porod ( prvi je bio prije 10 godina).
 Koliko bi mi trebao biti razmak između trudova da krenem u bolnicu? Do Pule imamo 40 min vožnje.

----------


## upornamama

> Koliko bi mi trebao biti razmak između trudova da krenem u bolnicu? Do Pule imamo 40 min vožnje.


Na tečaju sam nam rekli da ne dolazimo dok trudovi ne budu na 5 min., a i bolje ti je da si manje tamo...

----------


## Sun

a ja ću ti samo reći da ne smiješ imati ticker u potpisu (pravila foruma) možeš stavit samo link na njega ako želiš
 :Smile:

----------


## mama30

hvala sun!
 nova sam na forumu pa mi je svaki savjet dobro došao!
 Ticket je skinut.
 LP

----------


## fegusti

evo ti jedan link o pu rodilištu...
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48178

----------


## sir_oliver

da dignem temu iz zaborava. za sada samo ono što je zanimljivo s tečaja, a za nekih 8 tjedana i osobno iskustvo

-dozvoljeno je piti vodu tijekom boravka u rađaoni
-trude se da sačuvaju međicu prilikom porođaja na krevetu i sve je manje epiziotomije; tako kažu
-predavanje o epiduralnoj analgeziji je toliko zanimljivo i dinamično da je nekoliko cura nakon toga reklo da će vjerovatno zatražiti epiduralnu. zaista svaka čast dr, samo šteta što nije zadužena za neku drugu temu npr. dojenje
-klistir i brijanje se ne radi ako ne želite. na moj upit koliko su susretljivi u takvim situacijama odgovor je bio da moraju poštivati naše želje slagali se oni s nama ili ne. da neki dr. nemaju ništa protiv a da neki malo gunđaju, no što je tu je. kaže da u prosjeku jedna rodilja u tri mjeseca odbije klistir.
-lopta i stolčić se mogu koristiti, ali da je stolčić bolji za drugorotke i da im je teško paziti na međicu u tom položaju.
-da možemo tražiti da se bebe ničim ne dohranjuju
-mame same presvlače bebe, oni ih jedino nose na kupanje jer da sobe nisu opremljene za kupanje beba. pedijatar pregledava bebu u sobi


eh da, i za nalijeganje na trbuh koriste izraz malo pritisnemo stomak da pomognemo bebici.
tako je u teoriji a šta je u praksi ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## bimba iaia

A jesu šta rekli koliko dugo treba ležati prikopčan na ctg?(dok ne rodiš?)
Šta radiš dok čekaš stolčić-smiješ se gibat ili ležiš s ctg?
Da li puštaju M s tobom ako je noć?
Da li u posjetu smiju djeca ili samo M?

(bila sam na kont.u RI polik. pa mi sad PU izgleda ko bombončić,al valjda je u rodilištu bolje...malo me frka,pa bi sad i na Učki rodila)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fegusti

> Da li puštaju M s tobom ako je noć?


ja sam svojeg zvala u 2.30 noću bez frke (bilo je to pred 2 godine)

----------


## upornamama

> bimba iaia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li puštaju M s tobom ako je noć?
> 
> 
> ja sam svojeg zvala u 2.30 noću bez frke (bilo je to pred 2 godine)


Da, uopće nije bitno doba dana, ali mora imati potvrdu da je prošao tečaj.

Djeci do 12 godina nisu dozvoljene posjete, već samo partneru, pola sata dnevno.

*bimba*, šta te toliko razočaralo u Rijeci?

----------


## iva9

*Djeci do 12 godina nisu dozvoljene posjete, već samo partneru, pola sata dnevno.*
 :shock:  :?   :Crying or Very sad:  Pa šta ću ja bez mog malog zlata par dana u bolnici.Htijela sam da dođe sa MM već u prvu posjetu.Ma izači ću ja izvan bolnice samo da ga vidim.  :Sad:

----------


## bimba iaia

> *bimba*, šta te toliko razočaralo u Rijeci?


Ma,ništa strašno...frka me(bilo gdje) i gotovo.
PU rod.poznam,a ovo mi je opet novo.
Pokušavam vagat i između 2"zla" izabrat manje gore.

MM su pustili tek ujutro,zato sam pitala za noćnu smjenu.Možda samo treba "lijepo"pitat da ga pozovu(a koga?).

Ni u RI ne puštaju djecu u posjetu... :/

----------


## upornamama

> MM su pustili tek ujutro,zato sam pitala za noćnu smjenu.Možda samo treba "lijepo"pitat da ga pozovu(a koga?).


Čekaj, ti govoriš o prisustvu oca na porodu ili nije mogao doći u posjetu do jutra?
Meni su sami rekli kad da ga pozovem (doduše, jedva je stigao na vrijeme), ali isto je bila noć.
*iva9*, kužim te skroz. Ali ti možeš izaći na hodnik i vidjeti starije dijete, samo u sobu sa bebama ne smiju djeca.

----------


## bimba iaia

Mislim o prisustvu na porodu...tj na finishu.
Nema masiranja leđa u trudovima i slične bajke...
U posjetu može u to određeno vrijeme...

----------


## iva9

MM je bio odponoći do podne kada sam rodila cijelo vrijeme uz mene.Otišao je doma u 13 sati i opet došao u 16 kad su posjete.Mene stisne kada pomislim da ću morati biti odvojena od maloga na par dana.Suze mi dođu na oči.  :Sad:

----------


## pipi1

Ja sam rodila oba puta u pulskom rodilištu i drugi put me došao vidjeti stariji sin ali ne u sobu nego sam ja izašla u hodnik gdje su bili svi drugi posjetitelji koji nisu ulazili u sobe

znači svi osim muževa tj.očeva

za to vrijeme sestra je malenog tek rođenog sina pokazali tati i starijem bratu na staklo a ja sam sa njima bila pola sata u hodniku

moram reći da sam nakon tih pola sata bila sva znojna od umora iako je to bilo punih 28 sati nakon poroda ali isplatilo se   :Heart:  

glede ovih drugih stvari kao pijenje vode, masiranje međice i sl. mogućnost skakanja po lopti, pitanje da li bi klistir ili ne, toga nije bilo u mom slučaju a sve je to bilo prije 3 godine

----------


## lea1

Sve o ovome što je pisalo je istina. Ja sam rodila prije 10 mjeseci mogla sam piti vodu, nisi stalno prikopčan na CTG nego samo povremeno prate otkucaje između toga možeš šetati, biti na lopti, ležati kako ti paše. Moj suprug je bio sa mnom cijelo vrijeme od ulaska u rađaonu do poroda i još 1 sat nakon poroda.
Što se tiče brijanja i klistira pitaju da li želiš ili ne čuvaju međicu ja nisam rezana niti sam popucala nisam imala niti jedan šav.
Kod peranja pupkovine čekaju da sama prestane pulsirati pa je onda prerežu na taj način dijete dobije određenu zalihu krvi.
Sve u svemu jaku su se promijenili između moja dva poroda u vremenu od 3 godine, mogu reći stvarno samo pohvale.  :Embarassed:

----------


## upornamama

*lea1*, ovo su stvarno lijepe vijesti! :D

----------


## sir_oliver

> A jesu šta rekli koliko dugo treba ležati prikopčan na ctg?(dok ne rodiš?)
> Šta radiš dok čekaš stolčić-smiješ se gibat ili ležiš s ctg?
> Da li puštaju M s tobom ako je noć?
> Da li u posjetu smiju djeca ili samo M?
> 
> (bila sam na kont.u RI polik. pa mi sad PU izgleda ko bombončić,al valjda je u rodilištu bolje...malo me frka,pa bi sad i na Učki rodila)


lea1 je odgovorila na skoro sva pitanja.
nama su čak rekli da im je puno lakše ako je M sa ženom. ne znam kad ti je točno termin ali možda se možeš priključiti tečaju koju počinje u svibnju. 
koliko znam tečaj ti treba kako bi M bio s tobom (od 4 predavanja on mora biti najmanje na 2).
 jedna cura je rodila prije 5 godina i ne priznaju joj taj tečaj.

----------


## sir_oliver

http://www.obpula.hr/

na desnoj strani monitora ima link/ikona za trudnički tečaj

----------


## litala

sva cetiri puta mm je bio samnom gotovo od samog pocetka (prva dva puta sam isla gore sama i "odradila" brijanje i/ili klistir) u boks sam ulazila s njim, znaci - bila sam gore bez njega maksimalno dvadesetak minuta. naravno, to bi moglo ovisiti o tome kad dolazite u rodiliste, mi smo svaki puta isli kad su trudovi bili na bar 4-5 minuta.

napominjem da sam zadnji put dosla dobrih sat i pol prije nego su trudovi dosli na te 4 minute (dosli nekim drugim poslom u grad, pa smo ostali tamo), al se nisam nit prijavljivala na prijemnoj (bilo jutro) nit ulazila ikamo. hodala sam po hodniku i parkingu dok nisam osjetila da mi je vrijeme.


pri zadnjem porodu morali su mi raditi kiretazu (nakon poroda, naravno) zbog zaostalog komadica posteljice. mm je cijelo vrijeme bio tamo, on je za vrijeme dok sam bila u sali drzao nasu djevojcicu i bio s njom. kad sam izasla iz sale (doduse, kaze da nije trajalo vise od 20-30minuta), jos je sacekao da dodjem sebi, nakon toga su curu odveli u djecju sobu, mene ostavili jos sat-dva "na promatranju" i onda me spustili dolje. curu mi donijeli gotovo odmah. mm kaze da im je prije odlaska napomenuo da je nasa zelja da je ne hrane nicim, da ce dojiti kad ja sidjem dolje. kad ju je donijela, sestra mi je samo napomenula da je mm to rekao i da joj, po nasoj zelji, nista nisu davali (doduse, ni bebuljica nije - bar po njoj - ni zaplakala). nakon toga dojila je sasvim normalno.

i jos - taj put je i pupkovinu presjekao mm - imam dojam da smo i ranijih puta to mogli tako izvest ali se nismo ni jednom sjetili. inace je svaki put bio samnom i drzao bebu dok nisam rodila posteljicu.


iz svog osobnom iskustva mogu reci da se moze dogovoriti sve, ako se nastupi cvrsto ali ne svadjalacki. ja sam odbila klistir i brijanje - nitko nije ni a rekao. odbila sam lezanje i konstantni ctg nadzor - pristala sam na maksimalno pola sata ctg ocitavanja - bez problema. dosao jest dezurni lijecnik (nije mi se nitko u smjeni bas dojmio i nisam bila bas odusevljena kad sam na prijemu vidjela tko je dezuran, al eto - kad krene, ne mozes bas reci - ok, vratit cu se u ponedjeljak  :Wink: ), pitao jesam li sigurna da ne zelim lezat i imat ctg - rekla sam da ne zelim i zamolila da me ostavi da hodam po boksu.


bebe sam uvijek i stalno vadila iz onih jastuka i spavali su samnom (jedino je prva bila i samnom i u onom kreveticu) tako razgoliceni - nikad mi nitko nista nije rekao - kad bi dosli po bebu, uzeli bi i bebu i jastuk i onda mi je vratili opet "upakiranu"  :Grin:  ja raspakiram sva ozarena ko da sam dobila bozicni poklon  :Grin:

----------


## litala

znala sam da sam nesto zaboravila - mm je prosao tecaj samnom, prije prvog poroda, znaci '99. godine. iduci put mu je patronazna sestra samo napisala da je pohodio tecaj (kao - ponovljena potvrda, samo je pisalo da je oslusao, ne i kada). treci i cetvrti put nisu trazili papir, rekli smo im da su nam potvrdu vec uzeli i da nam nisu htjeli izdavat novu  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## pzulic

pozdrav svima, ja sam dva puta rodila u Puli i zadovoljna sam, iako nije sve bilo savršeno ne bim nikada otišla roditi drugdje, iako su mi svi zbog mog specifičnog slučaja govorili da odem u rijeku, ja nisam htjela, jer ružnih priča ima svugdje, pa i u najboljoj bolnici. Ležala sam tri tjedna na PT u Osijeku i ni tamo nije sve bajno, svega sam se naslušala, da je žena praktički rodila na wc školjki i drugih priča. Jest da npr u Osijeku ne moraš nositi toalet papir, ni sapune, ni itd itd, ali nemože sve svugdje biti besplatno). Ja sam pala u nesvijest kada sam vidjela račun za moj drugi porod – preko 19 tisuća jer sam dobila i transfuziju i plazmu, i krcato nekih skupih lijekova da spriječe jako krvarenje – zamisli da nisam osigurana i da sve to moram platiti!!!
Prvu trudnoću prije 18mj sam dosta preležala na PT, gdje su stvarno 90% doktora i sestara super, i kako imam riijedak slučaj krvarenja potrudili su se na vrijeme da sve osiguraju za porod. Zamjerka što niti jedan doktor (a budući da sam išla na preglede svaka dva dana)nije vidio da je dijete veće (4630g 52cm), moja zdjelica uska i da nema šanse da rodim normalno. Tako da sam ja dobila gel i drip bila u rađaoni 12h, moram pohvaliti babice koje su cijelu smjenu bile uz mene (nudile mi loptu nije mi odgovarala), šetala sam dok sam mogla od bolova, ali na kraju kad je trebalo početi tiskati dr je zaključio da idemo na carski. Pohvala dr zoričiću koji me je porodio na slobodan dan (bio od početka do kraja uz mene), i dr gattoni koja je ostala poslije radnog vremena (jer niti jedan drugi doktor nije me htjeo poroditi)
Na drugom porodu (prije 2 mj) sam imala sreću da je dr zoričić bio dežuran, i iako su mislili da je beba manja, nakon 3 sata rađaone, opet sam išla na carski (beba veća 4090g 50cm), nakon poroda je bilo gusto ,nenormalno sam krvarilam, bilo je pitanje da li ću preživjeti i mogu reći da su svi bili uz mene dok nisu bili sigurni da je sve u redu i u nakon prvog i nakon drugog poroda stalno su me kontrolirali, sestre su stalno me obilazile. 
Ja iz pule imam pozitiva iskustva (sa nekim iznimkama, ali to je već druga prića), jedino mi se ne sviđa ekipa na 3 katu, imaju dvije dobre sestre, pohvala sestri koja malo šeta, pomogla mi je da se istuširam, sredim i stvarno je bila super (i plava starija), ali nikada neću zaboraviti sestru Dianu koja je došla po dijete da ga okupa, ja sam malog dojila a ona ga svom snagom otrgnula sa sise, uzima ih i baca kao da su oni vreće krompira a ne djeca!!

----------


## piplica

Meni se isto nekako čini da je u pulskom rodilištu najslabija karika baš odjel babinjača, konkretno sestre na tom odjelu (čast izuzecima).
Pritom ne mislim da ne rade svoj posao, činjenica je da ne predahnu, ali su većinom neljubazne i nesusretljive.

----------


## Kompica

Evo i ja sa dva iskustva iz Pule. Dva carska  :Grin:  

Što se doktora tiče nije svejedno kome dođeš u smjenu (ožiljak od prvog carskog se ni ne vidi, drugi je užas), ali su ok. Babice fantastične, bravo cure!  Odjel babinjača- užas, čast izuzecima.

Ista sestra koja se prije četiri godine derala na mene 10 min jer mi je ispao toplomjer (ja plakala ostatak dana, mm donio novi toplomjer), ovaj puta buljeći u zid drži predavanje o tome kako uspješno zamrznuti zalihu majčinog mlijeka  :? Bilo bi joj bolje da je cimerici prvorotki pokazala kako pravilno smjestit bebu na ciku. Ali eto, šta je tu je...

Napreduju...

----------


## sir_oliver

baš se "veselim". još 3 tj a ja već spremna i naoružana do zuba. danas me ptica pokakala uzduž i popreko. valjda to znači da ću imati dobre doktore u smjeni   :Grin:

----------


## nenaa

> MM je bio odponoći do podne kada sam rodila cijelo vrijeme uz mene.Otišao je doma u 13 sati i opet došao u 16 kad su posjete.Mene stisne kada pomislim da ću morati biti odvojena od maloga na par dana.Suze mi dođu na oči.


iva9 ne mora biti da nećeš vidjeti maloga. Znam da nije utjeha, ali muž će ostati u sobi sa bebom, a ti ćeš se dovući do hodnika tamo di je lift i biti 5 min sa malim. Neka dođe netko još tko će biti sa njim. To je cura koja je bila samnom u sobi napravila svaki dan 8 dana. Carski i ja i ona. I mali joj je bio u posjeti van vremena za posjete. Van posjeta puste ako baš želiš i još nekog. Ali nije lijepo pretjerivati, jer je bed radi cure koja je sa tobom u sobi. Moja cimerica je bila super i pitala sam je da li bi joj smetalo, a mama se zadržala 20 min. Njoj je bio drugi dan muž i mali 15 min. ali ujutro. Neka donesu bombonjere i kave i stvar rješena. I nemojte me sad iznapadati. Znam ja da to nije ok, ali to su dani kad nam treba netko naš i ne možemo si pomoći.

----------


## nenaa

> Meni se isto nekako čini da je u pulskom rodilištu najslabija karika baš odjel babinjača, konkretno sestre na tom odjelu (čast izuzecima).
> Pritom ne mislim da ne rade svoj posao, činjenica je da ne predahnu, ali su većinom neljubazne i nesusretljive.


Nažalost potpis.

U onih 8 dana samo sam plakala, a one se derale i niti jedna da sjedne i pokaže mi. Ragade krvave, dijete gladno, ja ne znam, a one "a šta bi vi da vam je mi podojimo, sisu u usta i GAS"

I onda došla sestra iz raja. Najrađe bih joj ime napisala, ali ne smijem. Bože kako sam čekala njenu smjenu. Nevjerojatna žena. Plavokosa teta sa naočalama. Stvorenje iz raja. Van njene smjene užas.

----------


## piplica

Ja ozbiljno razmišljam da nakon poroda zatražim otpust na vlastitu odgovornost. Možda eventualno prespavamo jednu noć... :/

----------


## nenaa

> Ja ozbiljno razmišljam da nakon poroda zatražim otpust na vlastitu odgovornost. Možda eventualno prespavamo jednu noć... :/


Ne daju, ja pitala nakon 4 dana i zvali mi doktora S. 
Svašta mi je izgovorio, ja sam tražila da potpišem i ništa. 
Jedino da napustiš bolnicu svojevoljno pa da riskiraš da ti zovu soc. službu. Ja nisam došla do toga, ali mojoj kumi su rekli da će joj zvati, ako ode sa bebom.
???

----------


## upornamama

Nažalost, potvrđujem da su sestre sa babinjača sve samo ne ugodne, za razliku od sestara sa patologije trudnoće.
*piplica*, zar se to može?

----------


## nenaa

Ubacit ću se. Sestre na patologiji na 4. katu su super. Visila sam tamo dva puta mj po dva dana zadnjih 5 mj. i naprosto su bile divne.

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ozbiljno razmišljam da nakon poroda zatražim otpust na vlastitu odgovornost. Možda eventualno prespavamo jednu noć... :/
> 
> 
> Ne daju, ja pitala nakon 4 dana i zvali mi doktora S. 
> Svašta mi je izgovorio, ja sam tražila da potpišem i ništa. 
> Jedino da napustiš bolnicu svojevoljno pa da riskiraš da ti zovu soc. službu. Ja nisam došla do toga, ali mojoj kumi su rekli da će joj zvati, ako ode sa bebom.
> ???


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Ovo nisam znala, baš ću se malo raspitati...

----------


## nenaa

Da draga. Ja sam rodile u nedjelju ujutro u 9.50 i trebala zbog carskog biti 8 dana. Prvo sam se nakon 4 dana zakačila sa njima da oću doma pošto poto, pa i potpisat. Malo je falilo da me proglase ludom. Svašta su mi rekli i čisto te bude sram kako ti je palo na pamet. Onda rekoh u subotu prije vizite, opet ću pitat da potpišem, ali nema šanse. 

Al sam u ned. ujutro u 6.30 nakon toplomjera spakirala sve. Sestra kaže nakon vizite "pripremite se da vam skinu šavove" pa ćete zvati muža. Ne prije 14.00 "JER DANAS JE NEDJELJA, PA SU OTPUSNI TEK OKO 16.00".
Mislim si , ma da ne bi slučajno.

Zvala ja njega u 9.00 neka krene jer će mi sad skinut šavove. Skinuli mi u 9.30 a on u 10.00 na vratima. Spremili se brzinom munje i gas. Otpusno sam rekla neka šalju poštom. 

Jako su kruti i nepopustljivi.

----------


## piplica

Ne razumijem, znam neke majke što su djecu sa pedijatrije odvele kući, potpisavši da odlaze na vlastitu odgovornost .
Osobno ne bih odvodila bolesno dijete iz bolnice, ali zašto mi ne bi dozvolili da odemo ako smo zdravi? :?

----------


## tulip

meni je na odjelu babinjača bilo super, prije godinu dana. al nije mi u stvari ništa trebalo od njih pa mi je bilo dobro da me niko ne dira. bile su sve ljubazne. ne mogu vjerovat da imate tako loša iskustva. donijele mi upute za izdajanje, piše Izvor: www. roda.hr  :Smile:  

nisu mi baš dali da se šetam i skidam ctg, ali već sam bila pod kraj pa mi i nije bilo do toga. mislim da ovo jako ovisi o ekipi, jer su neke moje frendice doktori tjerali da se kreću. dok se nisam prebacila na stolčić. jako su se trudile oko međice, bez obzira na stolčić. klečale na strunjači bez problema, mazale i masirale. čekaju s rezanjem pupkovine, osim ako si Rh neg, onda hoće izvaditi malo krvi za analizu pa klemaju malo prije.
muž je bio stalno sa mnom, čak i u kupaoni, usred noći, osim prvog pregleda kod doc-a, kojem sam ja odmah pobrojala moje glavne želje. nisam ništa službeno odbila, ali su ipak poštovali.

u posjetu može doć ko hoće tamo van na hodnik, ako si ti u stanju do tamo doć. bebu im pokažu preko stakla. samo jedna osoba može službeno u sobu. nisu sve smjene jednako striktne.

----------


## piplica

> meni je na odjelu babinjača bilo super, prije godinu dana. al nije mi u stvari ništa trebalo od njih pa mi je bilo dobro da me niko ne dira. bile su sve ljubazne. ne mogu vjerovat da imate tako loša iskustva. donijele mi upute za izdajanje, piše Izvor: www. roda.hr


Tulip, možda ti ne možeš niti objektivno procijeniti situaciju na babinjačama, obzirom da si dobra sa glavnom sestrom  :Grin:  , to ipak mijenja na stvari. Tebi sigurno nisu govorile da si stara dosadna rodilja (sa 35 god) samo zato što si zabrinuta pitala zašto dijete još nije kakalo nakon dva dana...
Što se tiče rađaone, ja sam isto bila zadovoljna sa sestrama, nisu mi ništa posebno ugađale (niti sam ja to tražila) ali su bile pažljive i ljubazne.

----------


## upornamama

I meni su bile sasvim ok primalje u rađaoni, i ponavljam, za sestre na pat. trudnoće imam samo riječi hvale, ali na babinjačama su stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:  , jedna se derala na mene što po noći presvlačim pokakanu bebu, istrgnula mi jastuk i dijete iz ruku, druga mi govorila da se ne vučem i šuljam po hodnicima ( a nisam mogla drugačije zbog bolova), treća mi po noći uzela bebu kad sam zaspala, i kad sam se u probudila i u panici otišla tražiti dijete sprdala se sa mnom (a šta ste mislili da je sam otišao? ha, ha, ha) itd, itd, itd.

----------


## sir_oliver

a mene bilo strah rađaone. sada kužim da je treći kat taj kojeg se treba "bojati"   :Sad:  ajde de, i to ću preživjeti

----------


## litala

> Ne razumijem, znam neke majke što su djecu sa pedijatrije odvele kući, potpisavši da odlaze na vlastitu odgovornost .
> Osobno ne bih odvodila bolesno dijete iz bolnice, ali zašto mi ne bi dozvolili da odemo ako smo zdravi? :?



pri cetvrtom porodu mi je zaostao dio posteljice pa sam neposredno nakon poroda "zavrsila" u sali na kiretazi. to je bilo u petak u podne. 

u subotu sam trazila da me puste kuci - savjetovali su mi, da zbog kiretaze i bebinog lagano povisenog bilirubina ostanem minimalno do utorka, moooozda do ponedjeljka. ostala sam samo zbog kiretaze, bebin bilirubin me nije zabrinjavao, al ni do utorka ni do ponedjeljka. izasla sam van, na vlastitu odgovornost, u nedjelju u podne...

pedijatrica, svi doktori koji su me vidjeli i bili na odjelu su mi dosli pricati o opasnostima i tome kako sam tamo "pod nadzorom" (cak su pokusali i time da se zbog svojih cetvero pilica ne smijem igrati zivotom  :Rolling Eyes:  )... nisam se dala smesti, potpisala sam i otisla. da nije bilo kiretaze - otisla bi u subotu.

----------


## tulip

ma baš sam dobra s glavnom sestrom, možeš mislit.  nisu ove druge imale pojma. al zavisi i kako ti gledaš na stvar, neke sitnice im nisam zamjerila.
a kad sam prvi put rodila, bilo ih je groznih, al jedna plava me bogme pazila ko da mi je rođena sestra, nisam se mogla ni dić, sve mi se mantorijalo u blesuri. to sve ovisi kako na koga naletiš. ako nešto trebaš, pitaj onu koja ti je simpatičnija. a čini se da ovisi i tko im je od doktora u smjeni, nisu ni one uvijek jednako napete. 
meni su na babinjačama u globalu bile simpatičnije nego primalje (ne govorim o stručnosti i obavljenom poslu)

----------


## BusyBee

I mi smo izasli na vlastitu odgovornost iz pulskog rodilista.

Ja sam dobila sve sto sam htjela, drugi put, ali nisam ni najmanje zadovoljna rodilistem. Ima jos jako puno rada do trenutka kad ce uvjeti radjanja u tom rodilistu postati humani - tu prvenstveno mislim na cinjenicu da je pozitivno iskustvo jos uvijek lutrija koja ovisi o tome tko je od osoblja u smjeni i koliko je rodilja (ili partner) spremna u takvom se trenutku izboriti za ono sto zeli (a trebala bi se prepustiti s povjerenjem da ce dobiti optimum za nju i dijete).

----------


## sir_oliver

zamjerki ima, ali ništa što nisam očekivala. nakon što sam izrecitirala što želim i što ne želim dr. koji je bio na odlasku (jer je bio dežuran) mi je rekao da sam prezahtjevna tj da previše tražim. to me nije ni najmanje pokolebalo da još deset puta ponovim ono što želim.
jedino što nisam dobila je stolčić jer se beba nije okretala kako treba (to mi je rekao tek pri kraju pa sam brzo odustala od pregovora jer sam već bila koma)
nisu me rezali, malo sam popucala, 4 šava na različitim mjestima jer je beba navodno malo zakačila svojom rukom unutrašnjost tj. sluznicu. već nakon tri sata sam normalno hodala i sjedila i osjećam se puuuno bolje nego prvi put. 
cijeli tok porođaja je bio bez ikakvih intervencija, tiskala sam kada mi se tiskalo, pila vode, nisam baš bila za šetnju. došla sam skroz otvorena ali beba se nije spuštala pa smo još neka dva sata pričekali dok nije ugledao svjetlost dana.
rodio se dečko s 4 kg. odmah su mi ga stavili na trbuh, čekali su da pupčana prestane pulsirati, dali tati da ju prereže, bebača malo oprali i opet mi ga vratili na prsa.
osoblje je bilo ljubazno i fer na oba odjela. na trećem katu bi po mome mišeljnju mogli više pažnje posvetiti edukaciji i kontroli dojenja. prođu oni po nekoliko puta na dan, pitaju da li je sve ok, da li znate ovo ili ono, ali cure uglavnom odgovore kako sve štima iako su se žalile na mnoge stvari. one koje su tražile pomoć i savjet su to i dobile.

ttražila sam da izađem dan ranije, pustili su me naravno uz potpis. 

sve u svemu zadovoljna sam, i tko zna, možda za koju godinu sve opet ponovim

----------


## upornamama

*sir_oliver*, čestitam!
Kako to misliš da se beba nije okretala kako treba pa nisi dobila stolčić?

----------


## piplica

Sir oliver, čestitam na prinovi! :D  :D  :D 

Baš mi je drago da je sve super prošlo, nadam se da ću i ja imati sreće kao ti...
Tko ti je bio na porodu, daj mi nešto više napiši na pp, please...  :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

> *sir_oliver*, čestitam!
> Kako to misliš da se beba nije okretala kako treba pa nisi dobila stolčić?


nije se okretala glavica kako treba pa je dr savjetovao da ne idem na stolčić jer nije mogao kontrolirati stvar, a kao što sam napisala već sam bila iscrpljena pa se nisam previše bunila. iako mislim da mi muž ne bi dao jer se on uplašio da se nešto ne desi.

----------


## litala

sir oliver - cestitke  :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## bimba iaia

čestitam   :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

čestitam! :D

----------


## mayah

Kako stoje stvari s epiduralnom u Puli? Da li se dobije bez problema ili morate zahtijevati?

I još nešto: prije dvije godine nije bilo dežurnog anesteziologa noću, samo po danu, pa se epi nije mogla dobiti u noćnoj smjeni. Zna li netko jel još uvijek tako?

----------


## piplica

> Kako stoje stvari s epiduralnom u Puli? Da li se dobije bez problema ili morate zahtijevati?
> 
> I još nešto: prije dvije godine nije bilo dežurnog anesteziologa noću, samo po danu, pa se epi nije mogla dobiti u noćnoj smjeni. Zna li netko jel još uvijek tako?


Baš je prije par dana bio članak o epiduralnoj u Glasi Istre, anesteziologinja dr. Fabris tvrdi da u Pulskom rodilištu svaka rodilja koja želi, može dobiti epiduralnu analgeziju.

Što se tiče dežurnog anesteziologa, on je oduvijek dežuran noću na ginekologiji jer se tamo i noću obavljaju hitni zahvati i sekcije, pa je moguće da nije mogao doći dati epiduralnu jer je bio u sali na operaciji.

----------


## mayah

Hvala piplica,

frendica je rodila prije dvije godine i odlučila se za rijeku ponajprije zbog toga jer su joj objasnili da nema noćnog anesteziologa  :/ 
 Vjerojatno se dosta toga promijenilo u dvije godine.

U svakom slučaju, još ću se raspitati, imam vremena do jeseni!

----------


## upornamama

Netko od anesteziologa mora biti dežuran noću, ali kako ti je piplica rekla, vjerovatno je bio zauzet.

----------


## nenaa

> Hvala piplica,
> 
> frendica je rodila prije dvije godine i odlučila se za rijeku ponajprije zbog toga jer su joj objasnili da nema noćnog anesteziologa  :/ 
>  Vjerojatno se dosta toga promijenilo u dvije godine.
> 
> U svakom slučaju, još ću se raspitati, imam vremena do jeseni!


Ne razumjem kako nema ja sam rodila pred *14 mj. i 15 min* (ha ha), i skoro cijelu noć su obje anesteziologinje bile sa mnom. Nisu imale posla pa su bile u rađaoni.

----------


## tulip

sir oliver, čestitam! drago mi je da si dobila većinu onog što si željela, da je mali dobro i da se dobro osjećaš. ja sam stvarno bila iznenađena što sam se tako dobro osjećala nakon poroda da im nisam previše zamjerila neke stvari. 
ali malo je lutrija, šta jest jest, bilo bi divno da možeš biti sigurna da će se tvoje želje poštovati. mislim da to još nigdje u Hrvatskoj nije slučaj.

da li bi bilo ok da pobrojimo koji su nam doktori i primalje bili na porodima, da se nakon nas znaju cure ravnati? nekako smo im dosad malo zaobilazili imena, možda to i je korektnije, ali čini mi se da se npr. zagrebačkim ekipama stalno pišu imena

----------


## sir_oliver

> sir oliver, čestitam! drago mi je da si dobila većinu onog što si željela, da je mali dobro i da se dobro osjećaš. ja sam stvarno bila iznenađena što sam se tako dobro osjećala nakon poroda da im nisam previše zamjerila neke stvari. 
> ali malo je lutrija, šta jest jest, bilo bi divno da možeš biti sigurna da će se tvoje želje poštovati. mislim da to još nigdje u Hrvatskoj nije slučaj.
> 
> da li bi bilo ok da pobrojimo koji su nam doktori i primalje bili na porodima, da se nakon nas znaju cure ravnati? nekako smo im dosad malo zaobilazili imena, možda to i je korektnije, ali čini mi se da se npr. zagrebačkim ekipama stalno pišu imena


tnx
meni je bilo toliko dobro da bih još jednom. malo jesam gnjavila sa stvarima ja bih ovo ne bih ono (moglo je i bez toga) ali očekivala sam puno goru situaciju. čak sam mislila da će mi na trećem biti užas a ustvari, sve je bilo ok. 
a što se tiče imena, ne znam, ja sam podijelila s nekim curama na pm. 

drago mi je čuti da su i druge cure prošle bez epi ili da su bile na stolčiću. što bi rekli - ipak se okreće

----------


## Danci_Krmed

SirOliver, drago mi je da si zadovoljna i čestitam na prinovi!

----------


## upornamama

Potvrđujem da su se desile promjene na bolje (ili sam ja imala sreće naletjeti na prekrasnu primalju i nenametljivu liječnicu).
Poštovale su moje želje, bile su maksimalno susretljive i ljubazne, prošla sam bez epi i sjedila isti dan.

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Ja imam dobro iskustvo sa pulskim rodilištem. 
Došla sam u rodilište kasno navečer kad su trudovi već bili gusti, pregledali su me i poslali odmah u rađaonu gdje sam rodila za sat vremena.
Sa mnom je mm bio cijelo vrijeme i dvije babice (nije bilo gužve), mogla sam piti, ponudili su mi epiduralnu (ali sve je išlo jaaako brzo pa nije imalo smisla iako su mi već izvadili krv - rekli su da je tako uobičajeno) a liječnik mi je samo napravio 2 šavića. Svi su bili izuzetno pristupačni i bebu sam dobila odmah na prsa i bila je sa nama cijelo vrijeme (više od sat vremena prije neko smo išli na odjel).
Jedinu zamjerku imam na nemar dežurne liječnice koja mi nije došla reći razloge zašto mi dijete nisu donjeli cijelu noć i cijelo jutro (zbog izuzetno brzog poroda imao je problema sa disanjem pa su ga prebacili na pedijatriju u inkubator). Tako da sam satima ležala u krevetu čekajući neku vijest, a sestre nisu znale ništa i ugl. me ignorirale. To je bio i najružniji period jer majke koje zbog nekog razloga nakon poroda ostanu bez djece, premjeste u zasebnu sobu pa si tamo suočen sa žalošću i tugom što dijete nije sa tobom.
Doktorica koja je iduća došla u smjenu je bila vrlo profesionalna i sve ispravila isprikom, tako da sam uz inkubator bila koliko sam željela, izdajala se a oni su mu davli, a kasnije sam još 7 dana bila sa njime na ped. gdje smo se fino uhodali u dojenju i njezi uz pomoć jaaaako dobrih sestara na pedijatriji.
Ja pulsko rodilište svima preporučujem  :Smile:

----------


## tulip

ja sam imala nekih zamjerki, ali uglavnom sam se osjećala dobro tamo, sjećam se da sam tada  (prije dve godine) rekla da bi mogla i treće tu rodit, sad mi dođe da puknem od smijeha!

----------


## blackberry

evo...i od mene par riječi...
kad je u pitanju pulsko rodilište, ikoliko želite prirodan porod, tada ste u milosti ili nemilosti ekipe koja vas zadesi. znači, ne možete znati hoćete li moći roditi prirodno. to je tragedija. tako se divno reklamiraju na tečaju...prije dvije godine dobili su i stočić...ma sve super...ALI...veliko ALI ukoliko naletite na staru gardu pulskih ginekologa..pozdravite se s prirodnim porodom. to je surova realnost. na sam spomen meni su se počeli smijati, i rekli da toga nema, da sam mogla ostati roditi kući. nisam dala da mi prokinu vodenjak, ni da mi daju drip...tu su problemi lagano započeli...a osim toga...zadesila me i divna babica...kad sam joj rekla da bi rodila na stolici, rekla mi je da ona na stolici ne porađa jer je bole leđa, i da ukoliko se ona sagne...više je nitko ne digne...ma mislim, treba razumjeti ženu...
eto, toliko od mene. ne kažem da nema lijepih poroda. zaista ima. ali jadno je što ovisite o tome na koga ćete naletiti. tako da plan ne znači ništa...eto..drugo ću roditi doma...fino su me savjetovali...

----------


## ivana2010

Bokić ljudi, ja sam rodila u PU rodilištu prije 7,5 mj. U 18h pukao vodenjak trudovi ništa, u 20h zaprimljena u bolnicu, odmah predrađaona, klistir meni iskreno nije apsolutno niš strašno, stavi cjevčicu pusti vodu, malo stisneš guzu, napraviš dva đira po prostoriji i fino pljuc pljuc u WC (malo je bed jer nema prozora  :Smile: )) ) i savijet ,nemojte pokušavati ne sjesti na školjku c cc...e al fino je odmah do tuš (pohvale na urednosti) tako da poslije opet sve fino miriši...
Mene nisu brijali jer sam to napravila sama (ali tako da me bilo sram skinuti se iz razloga što sam se sva izrezala...hi hi hi). Stavili me na ctg.. Do tada je bio MM samnom ali je u međuvremenu ogladnio pa je otišao...samo šta je otišao...sada govorimo o nekih 22h meni počeli trudovi...poprilično jaki...nude mi lopticu ali mi ne odgovara, najdraži mi je "klupko" položaj i tišina...dolazi dr. i govori mi da sam spremna za epiduralnu ( to pitaju na prijamu jel želiš, ja pristala), oko 23h primam epiduralnu i malo mi olakšava bol ali i dalje boli, teta anesteziolog priča vic - svi se smiju osim mene, he he...kažem " sorry žene nije mi baš do smijeha"...samnom je u sobi MM. Zaboravih reći, cijelo vrijeme imam mobitel i bocu od 0,5 l vode...i LABELLO!!!! u 01 h sam otvorena 9 prstiju ali  beba nikako da se spusti pa ne još, ne još, ne još tiskati...a ja sam doslovce pitala  "Još koliko papa štrumf"... u 3 h dobivam zeleno svijetlo za tiskanje ali nikako... i nikako...i nikako...
Malecki je ugledao svijetlo dana u 05.06min...e da, između trudova koji su bili svakih ma ne znam skoro pa stalno  babica  je masirala moju međicu i to mi je užasno bilo i bolno i smetalo mi je jer mi nije dala onu pauzu između trudova da se odmorim. Znam da sam joj u jednom momentu rekla " Molim vas, možete samo malo prestati kako bih se odmorila..." NaBkaraju sam recnuta ali to nisam uopće osijetila, niti šivanje jer sam dobila anestetik niti sada osjećam neke tegobe zbog toga....Dr Bilankov je tada još bio specijalizant dr. Gattoni i mogu ga samo pohvaliti jer je čovjek bio prekrasan i prekrasan...Posteljica nikako nije htjela vani pa mi je nakon sat vremena dr. Zoričić "sjeo" na trbuh...i havala Bogu i toga sam se riješila..
Maleckog su mi onda donijeli na prvi podoj...na onu moju još majušnu cikicu i nešto je pokušavao ali nije nam baš išlo.... Uglavnom doista prekrasni ljudi svi redom...

 E sad, kat dolje...katamadrfakrstrofa... ono nisu žene ono su babaroge...tko im dade dozvolu da rade s djecom i ženama osjetljivim nakon poroda?! Ti onako sav uplašen, ne znaš sa tim tvojim anđelom, cike nabubrile bole, ti se izdajaš ne ide nikako, bebica vrišti...a ona dođe uzme, da mu (kršitelj koda) i kaže vidiš meni je zaspao odmah...pa ti dade žličicu i (kršitelj koda) i kaže daj mu to...pa dođe druga pa ti stisne ciku a ti bi njoj najradije šakom u glavu...pa dođe treća i kaže nemoj bebi ništa davati jesti vidjeti češ kako će povući kada bude gladno ...I ti bebu cijelu noć držiš na ciki i trudiš se, jadan si...a ona dođe u sobu i kaže jesi se izdojila...a ja onako sva u suzama kako da se izdojim kada beba vrišti...uzmite mi ga na 10 min pa možda uspijem....uglavnom jako sam razočarana načinom i doista sam molila Boga da što prije prođu ta 3 dana da me puste doma....
Ako sam nešto još preskočila ili nekoga nešto još zanima...tu sam...
Ah... 
Meni porod nije bio ništa strašno i voljela bih imati još barem jedno ako ne dvoje  :Smile: ))
Ljubac,
Ivana

----------


## blackberry

vidiš...kako je sve relativno. meni su tete s odjela bile fenomenalne. za njih imam samo riječi hvale. trudile se strašno objasniti mi sve što me zanimalo..pogotovo kad je dojenje u pitanju. rekle mi da su one tu radi mene i da su mi na raspolaganju čitav dan i noć i da se slučajno ne ustručavam zvati za bilo što. eto, svako ima svoja iskustva...

----------


## ivana2010

[QUOTE=blackberry;1688172]vidiš...kako je sve relativno. meni su tete s odjela bile fenomenalne. za njih imam samo riječi hvale. trudile se strašno objasniti mi sve što me zanimalo..pogotovo kad je dojenje u pitanju. rekle mi da su one tu radi mene i da su mi na raspolaganju čitav dan i noć i da se slučajno ne ustručavam zvati za bilo što. eto, svako ima svoja iskustva...

slažem se sa relativnošću...ali ja mogu sakupiti bar 20 žena sa istim iskustvom, nažalost...Sebe smatram razumnom i normalnom osobom...osobito iz razloga što sam nakon mj i pol provela sa malim na 5 katu mjesec dana,borili se protiv opake bolesti i opet sam bila ovisna o njima...Gore su sestre sa srcem i dušom, a ono dole su nazvala bih medicinske sestre koje samo obljaju svoj posao. I drugo dijete ću roditi u PU rodilištu ali sada mi više nitko dolje neće praviti problema, nosim iskustvo :Smile:

----------


## blackberry

ja mislim da drugo ipak neću roditi u pulskom rodilištu..ne želim toliko kockati. ali to sam ja. a što se tiče odjela, znam i ja da je zaista većina mama totalno nezadovoljna. gotovo sve moje prijateljice. a eto, meni su tete bile ok, dok npr. žena koja je bila samnom u sobi..uh..blatila ih je sve u šesnaest. mislim da se na kraju sve svede na očekivanja. od njih nisam očekivala ništa, poučena iskustvima drugih mama, pa sam na kraju valjda i radi toga ostala nerazočarana, dapače zadovoljna. a s druge strane, od poroda sam očekivala puno više, a dobila ništa ili mrvicu svojih očekivanja. pa sam s te strane strašno razočarana. i ja za sebe smatram da sam izuzetno prisebna i normalna osoba, koja jednostavno ne prihvaća ono što joj serviraju zdravo za gotovo. zato sam i imala problema s famoznim doktorom. a da nije u meni bio problem, dokaz mi je doktorica koja je uz mene bila čitavo vrijeme...predivna jedna mlada ženica...koja me bodrila i navijala za prirodan porod...dok nije stigao famozni doktor i to baš s namjerom da sprovede svoju volju..i tu je istu doktoricu otjerao u suzama. eto, baš puno ljudskosti sam doživjela na porodu. ne volim se sjetiti toga.teško sam uopće to sve i prihvatila.
zato i kažem..sve se nekako svede na naša očekivanja....a svi smo različiti..što je sasvim u redu. a oni bi trebali biti tu da nama pomognu..što na žalost nije uvijek slučaj.

----------


## ema1

ivana - potpuno se slažem s tobom.
Uopće nije mjerljiva razlika između 3 i 5 kata... ma ni 4 patologije.
Ja sam mjesecima visila na patologiji i kad sam rodila i došla na 3, to je bilo kao nebo i zemlja (beba je od poroda bila na 5 sljedećih mjesec).
Dvije žene, jedna niža crne kose i jedna jača su bile normalne i drage. Ostalo je bilo za  :Evil or Very Mad: .
Moja cimerica je vrištala da netko dođe kada me uhvatio epileptični napad, jel netko došao? Ne.
Onda se ona (rodila na carski), odgegala do njihove sobe, gdje se dimilo naveliko i počela vikati na njih. Nemam teksta stvarno.
Nije to samo jedan primjer.
Jednom se desilo da na patologiji nije bilo kreveta, pa su nas zbubali na 3 kat.
U sobi do mene, je bila žena koja je počela povraćati i krvarila je jako. Zvale smo ih da dođu pomoći. Znaš što nam je rekla?
Da to nije njihova pacijentica - ma grrrrr.
Uglavnom, nadam se da se nešto promjenilo od prije 3 godine.

----------


## ema1

Ja nisam imala neznam kakva očekivanja, bila sam tamo puno i previše da se svega nagledam i da imam uvid kako to sve skupa izgleda.
Nisam očekivala da me netko drži ko malo vode na dlanu, ali jesam očekivala da se postave profesionalno i odgovorno.
Na porodu toga nije bilo.
Ono što i black kaže- jedni zagovaraju jedno, drugi drugo. Zbog silovanja vag. poroda uvaženog doca, beba je završila sa puno fizičkih ozljeda.
Mah slabo mi je kad se sjetim.
I sad razmišljam o novoj trudnoći, ako je i bude, sigurna sam da porod neće biti u Pu bolnici.

----------


## blackberry

eto..meni je ful krivo da je tebi ema bilo apsolutno sve naopako...mene makar utješilo malo ljudskosti na odjelu...ako ništa drugo. iako i nije bila neka utjeha. to su mi bila 3 najgora dana u životu. jedva sam dočekala da odemo doma. nisam si mogla zamisliti da ostanem sekundu duže. ali ne radi osoblja, već strašan osjećaj kako mi tamo nije mjesto. strašno je nositi takva iskustva s poroda....ali, ne vidim kako će se išta u pulskom rodilištu promijeniti dok dotični još uvijek budu na svojim pozicijama...a ma..

----------


## ema1

Ma nemoj me slušat... još uvjek sam ogorčena stara baba  :Grin: 
Nadam se da se promjenio mac stvari, kao i da čitaju forume...

----------


## ivana2010

ja bih opet rodila u Puli...ponajprije zbog krasne dr. Gattoni, Perkova, Bilankova koji me porodio...divnih u rađaoni ljudi...ove dole sam već zaboravila :Smile: )) Ma samo da smo mi zdravi, sretni i veseli i da lijepo rastemo. Pozz drage mame  :Smile: )) Porod nije ništa strašno , boli boli pa kad anđelčići izađu prestane sve u istoj sekundi...a dalje je samo ljubav! Sretno svima gdje god odlučile roditi. Ljubac od mene!

----------


## bijelko

Cure, znate li možda kako se zove onaj doktor iz Splita, mislim da nije dugo u Puli, nekih godinu dana?

----------


## ivana2010

DR.Bilankov...on je mene porodio, krasan momak!!!! Dok me šivao lijepo smo si popričali o svemu...pa mi je pričao o Splitu, studiju, specijalizaciji...kažem krasan momak!

----------


## bijelko

> DR.Bilankov...on je mene porodio, krasan momak!!!! Dok me šivao lijepo smo si popričali o svemu...pa mi je pričao o Splitu, studiju, specijalizaciji...kažem krasan momak!


Baš ti hvala!
I meni se ful svidio, potpuno normalna osoba. To dopodne smo nas dvije rodile koje je on šivao, mislim da smo bile jedne od rijetkih koje su mogle normalno sjesti. Tek doma sam shvatila da ne znam kako se zove, da ga malo hvalim  :Smile:

----------


## tulip

ajme, meni ovo zvuči gore nego prije dve godine. moram priznat da su meni na odjelu bili ok, ali nisam im baš ni bila zahtjevna. valjda ako dođeš bez ikakvih želja i očekivanja, ništa ne pitaš i ne tražiš, vjerojatno će te smatrati dobrim pacijentom pa će bar najbolje napraviti po svom (možda i bolje aktivno vođeni porod uz pozitivne vibre nego isforsirani "prirodni" porod za koji tvoje tijelo praktički nema nikakve uvjete -ni mir, ni privatnost, ni sigurnost-samo te panika hvata i tijelo ti se stisne)
žao mi je da ne ide na bolje, a ovo nisu jedine priče koje znam, ima i gorih

----------


## barbara25

možda ovo nije tema ali ako netko zna molila bi da mi odgovori. ja se pripremam za porod u pulskom rodilištu . al meni je tamo sve novo pošto se sad selim u pulu a u 33-čem tjednu sam a beba na zadak. znam da se možda još okrene ali šta u slučaju da ne? da li rade carski ili inzistiraju vaginalno?

----------


## tulip

prije nekoliko godina je moja cimerica rodila vaginalno curicu na zadak, sve je bilo ok, bolje se osjećala od mene. u svakom slučaju, mislim da imaju dosta iskustva s porodima na zadak, a općenito forsiraju vaginalne porode (valjda da imaju lijepu statistiku za Glas Istre). ne bih se čudila da idu u tom smjeru, ali stvarno nemam friške informacije.

osim toga, još se stigne beba okrenuti, a možeš probati i s vježbama, mislim da ima na topicima o porodu na zadak

----------


## mama u boji

Sve pohvale za pr. Slobotku Arsovu i dr. Tomislava Perkova! Omogućili su  mi predivan potpuno prirodan porod na stolčiću uz poštivanje svih mojih i najsitnijih  želja  :Heart:

----------


## mama u boji

> možda ovo nije tema ali ako netko zna molila bi da mi odgovori. ja se pripremam za porod u pulskom rodilištu . al meni je tamo sve novo pošto se sad selim u pulu a u 33-čem tjednu sam a beba na zadak. znam da se možda još okrene ali šta u slučaju da ne? da li rade carski ili inzistiraju vaginalno?


Ne inzistiraju vaginalno, osim ako se procjena ne razlikuje od slučaja do slučaja.. Poznanica je imala sad u 12. mjesecu dogovoren carski i to već par tjedana prije termina.

----------


## blackberry

> Sve pohvale za pr. Slobotku Arsovu i dr. Tomislava Perkova! Omogućili su  mi predivan potpuno prirodan porod na stolčiću uz poštivanje svih mojih i najsitnijih  želja


ovo je baš lijepo pročitati!!!!

----------


## mazilica mamina

Ja imam super iskustvo u Pulskom rodilištu. Rodila sam prije 2 godine i imam samo riječi hvale... od super ljubaznog osoblja u prijemnom, u trudničkoj ambulanti do rodilišta... imala sam težak porod, ali rodila sam prirodno uz epiduralnu!!!!!!! Skidam kapu anesteziologici koja je toliko simpatična da me nasmijavala kad mi je bilo za plakati.... babici koja je bila uz mene cijelo vrijeme- a bilo je to jako dugo- i dr Belciju na strpljenju... S obzirom da su se izmjenile 3 smjene dok sam bila u predrađaoni i rađaoni, moram reći da je bilo i onih koje nisam pošteno ni vidjela, ali eto, kad mi je najviše trebalo, stvarno su bili tu... ponovo ću roditi u Puli  :Smile:

----------


## lilla

ja sam oboje djece rodila u puli, drugo dijete prije gotovo 4 godine. imam neke zamjerke, ali sve u svemu, nije bilo lose. oba mi je puta na porodu bio dr. prenc i oba su se puta postovale moje zelje, bez negodovanja osoblja. primalje su oba puta bile krasne, ali su me, kao i nekolicinu vas, razocarale sestre na odjelu babinjaca. bile su iznimno neljubazne, s izuzetkom jedne krupnije sestre koja je, doduse, glasna, ali je bila vrlo korektna. osim sto su bile neljubazne, stalno su forsirale dojenje svaka dva sata ( ??? ) i glasno negodovale kad sam vise puta odbila da je hrane formulom ( malena je nekoliko puta nocu zaplakala i doslovno odmah su se nacrtale u sobi s konstatacijom da je sigurno gladna jer mi mlijeko " nije dobro )...ima takvih primjera jos, ali da ne duljim.

ono sto me najvise uzasnulo i dugo, dugo sam bila u soku zbog toga je tadasnje ponasanje dr. zoricica. cetvrtkom, naime, u tzv. veliku vizitu dolazi i taj lijiecnik, valjda kao procelnik tog odjela. kako ujutro sestre odnose djecu na kupanje i vracaju ih neposredno prije vizite pa slijedi hranjenje vec vrlo izgladnjele djece, lijecnici su do toga dana obavljali onaj famozni letimicni pregled babinjace, a da im dijete koje doji nije smetalo. e sad, tog cetvrtka, samo sto smo se cimerica i ja prihvatile dojenja, vizita s dr. zoricicem, dr. belcijem, dr. slivarom, sestrama i glavnom sestrom usli su u sobu. i stajali tako par minuta, ja sam rekla da cu za tren samo da malenu... nisam ni zavrsila, dr. zoricic je rekao da oni idu jer je meni, ocito, dojenje vaznije od vizite!!! ja sam najprije zbunjeno zurila, onda sam pomislila da nisam dobro cula, ali izrazi lica ostalih lijecnika i sestara su mi potvrdili da sam, nazalost, sasvim dobro cula  :Sad: 
kad je zavrsila vizita, glavna sestra dosla je u nasu sobu i ispricala se, rekla da joj je vrlo neugodno i da se to zna tako dogoditi...ja jos uvijek nisam mogla vjerovati da je to istina.

taj sam isti dan zatrazila da me puste kuci ranije ( rodila sam u utorak rano ujutro ) i unatoc velikom negodovanju, uz potpis, otisla kuci. ja sam bila zadovoljna s porodom, suradnjom s osobljem u radajonici, sestre na babinjacama nisam uzela previse k srcu, ali ove se epizode jos uvijek sjecam s jednakim sokom i nevjericom.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Podižem temu - ima li novijih iskustava iz Pulskog rodilišta? Ima li kakva mama blizanaca da podijeli svoje iskustvo ? Čula sam da se u Puli forsira CR za blizance - je li zaista tako?

----------


## *meri*

i mene zanimaju novija iskustva iz pule. da li se sta promjenilo? i da li jos uvijek treba donijeti bas sve sa sobom?

----------


## boobeebu

Evo još jedne koju zanimaju novija iskustva iz PU rodilišta, :Smile:   Pročitala sam sve postove pa se nadam da će nam se javiti neko sa "friškijim" iskustvom... 
*meri* ti si već rodila u Pu? Kako je tebi bilo?

----------


## *meri*

> Evo još jedne koju zanimaju novija iskustva iz PU rodilišta, Pročitala sam sve postove pa se nadam da će nam se javiti neko sa "friškijim" iskustvom... 
> *meri* ti si već rodila u Pu? Kako je tebi bilo?


ja sam bila 2009. god. na carskom. bilo mi je tako da sam rekla ako ikad ponovo budem trudna idem u rijeku! 
nazalost sad vidim da je to malo tesko izvedivo s obzirom da imam malo dijete i da bi trebalo odlaziti tamo na kontrole (nema me tko voziti), a i biti tamo 8 dana, malo je daleko.

----------


## boobeebu

žao mi je da si imala takvo iskustvo, nadajmo se da će ovog puta biti bolje... vidim da nam je termin blizu... inače,moja je frendica ljetos rodila u PU i sve je bilo super tj.svi su bili super osim naravno par "slavnih babaroga s 3.kata". žao mi je šta se ne izađe u javnost sa nj imenima jer meni je van pameti da već godinama svih teroriziraju i da smo sve splašene od tog 3.kata...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> nazalost sad vidim da je to malo tesko izvedivo s obzirom da imam malo dijete i da bi trebalo odlaziti tamo na kontrole (nema me tko voziti), a i biti tamo 8 dana, malo je daleko.


imaš pravo rađati u bilo kojem rodilištu u hrvatskoj kojeg želiš, niti jedan te ne smije i neće odbiti i priče o kontrolama tu ili tamo ne drže vodu, imaš pravo ić na kontrole gdje god želiš.   jedino nemaš pravo na putni nalog ako biraš rodilište koji ti nije najbliže bez medicinske naznak.  Bilo bi poželjno da liječnik na uputnici za porod napiše samo 'rodilište' a ne 'rodilište xy', to nije nikakav problem samo zamoliš, pa onda poslije možeš razmišljati gdje i kako.

----------


## *meri*

> imaš pravo rađati u bilo kojem rodilištu u hrvatskoj kojeg želiš, niti jedan te ne smije i neće odbiti i priče o kontrolama tu ili tamo ne drže vodu, imaš pravo ić na kontrole gdje god želiš. jedino nemaš pravo na putni nalog ako biraš rodilište koji ti nije najbliže bez medicinske naznak. Bilo bi poželjno da liječnik na uputnici za porod napiše samo 'rodilište' a ne 'rodilište xy', to nije nikakav problem samo zamoliš, pa onda poslije možeš razmišljati gdje i kako.


ma nije stvar u putnom nalogu, nego sto sam 100 km od rijeke, pa mi muz ne bi mogao dolaziti svaki dan, a jos i s obzirom na derle koje ce imati 3 godine, a ja bi bila tamo 8 dana. a tu barem mogu na hodnik na trenutak da ga vidim.

----------


## *meri*

> žao mi je da si imala takvo iskustvo, nadajmo se da će ovog puta biti bolje... vidim da nam je termin blizu... inače,moja je frendica ljetos rodila u PU i sve je bilo super tj.svi su bili super osim naravno par "slavnih babaroga s 3.kata". žao mi je šta se ne izađe u javnost sa nj imenima jer meni je van pameti da već godinama svih teroriziraju i da smo sve splašene od tog 3.kata...


ma ja bi javno objavila njihova imena kad bi ih znala! to bi im bas trebalo pa nek si misle malo! sram ih moze biti! neznam da li su one i same rodile, ali ako nista drugo zene su, mogle bi biti malo normalnije (ne znam sta drugo reci).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*meri* ako ideš drugi put na CR, ne moraš biti 8 dana, ako je sve ok možeš otići nakon 5 i vratiti se par dana kasnije vaditi šavove.

----------


## *meri*

hm, ako je sve u redu. ako mi beba dobije zuticu kao prvi put opet sam u ........ . u svakom slucaju zalosno je da moram razmisljati o rijeci, a pulsko rodiliste mi je tu pod nosom.

----------


## *meri*

sta nema bas nikog friskog iz pule ko bi podjelio svoje iskustvo?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

izgleda da ne  :Sad:

----------


## *meri*

a nista, onda cu ja za jedno tri mjeseca napisati svoje iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## mala nada

Rodila sam u PU eto u ned će biti 2 god.Bila sam zadovoljna.Najgore mi je bilo onih prvih sat vremena u rađaoni kad sam bila sama.Trudovi sve jači,povremeno su dolazili i odlazili,bila je gužva.Sjećam se da sam ih zvala i pitala ima li koga da dođe.Došao je jedan stariji dr.pogledao dolje i rekao još je rano,sve je uredu samo polako.I otišao.Poslije je došao mm,kad sam ga vidjela nisam znala da li da vičem na njega da šta mu je toliko trebalo da dođe ili da se veselim što je došao što više nisam sama.Od mm dolaska do poroda je prošlo 1.45 min.Bila je dr.koja me to rano jutro i primila,pitala sam ju da li mogu dobiti nešto,na što će ona pa sad je kasno samo što niste rodili,ajde da rodite prije nego mi završi smjena.I rodila.Reznuli su me ali nisam ništa osjetila.Kad sam dobila sreću u ruke bila sam sretna.
Dok me dr.šivao iza njega su bili dva studenta i sve zapisivali tako da sam bila sigurna da me šiva kako treba.Šivanje je trajalo 15 min.
Vratio se mm s bebom,pozdravili smo se i otišao.Bebu su stavili ispod mojih nogu i krenuli smo u lift,svi koji su tada prolazili govorila sam hvala,pitala sam da li ima ručak i sestra se čudila rekla je da je rjetko vidjet nekog tako raspoloženog tako da se i ona nasmijala.Usobi mi je pomogla da se istuširam,obučem.
Pokazale su mi kako da dojim i bila sam im zahvalna.Jedino imam primjedbu na one koje su radile u ned.jer su bile mlade i ne baš pristupačne,došlo mi je da plačem pred mm kako sam bila tužna i nemočna,on je otišo do njih a one su mu samo dale dohranu i to je to.Kad smo cimerica i ja navečer čule gromki glas nama omiljene sestre i kad nas je došla posjetiti,kao samo je navratila bile smo jako sretne,pokazala mi je opet kako da dojim,pa i kako da dam dohranu.
Kući sam uz upornost,suze i kumu uspjela dojiti dojili smo duuugo,do prije dva mj.
Sad sam opet t i opet ću u PU i to pametnija i mm neću puštat dok nerodim,a kažu da je drugi porod lakši i brži pa ćemo vidjeti.
Termin mi je 4.4.2012.

----------


## *meri*

onda cu ja ipak prije tebe napisati svoje iskustvo. :Smile:

----------


## mama u boji

curke čisto na znanje, u puli vam imaju i stolčić.. razmislite o tome da ga tražite jer vam ga neće nuditi sami.

----------


## *meri*

da, imaju ga vec dosta dugo. znam da su govorili na tecaju jos kad sam prvi put bila trudna. ali meni to ne pomaze jer ja moram na carski.

----------


## zabrinuta31

Pozdrav cure,

trebaju mi novija iskustva iz Pulskog rodilišta. Prvo dijete sam rodila carskim rezom prije 5 godina zbog tlaka u trudnoći, pa me zanima dali se išta promijenilo kod procedure prije i poslje carskog reza. Dali je ostanak u bolnici još uvijek 7 dana nakon carskog, ili .... Termin mi je početkom 3 mjeseca 2012, i vjerojatno ću i ovaj put na carski isto zbog tlaka...pa se želim što bolje pripremiti za boravak u rodilištu. Hvala ....

----------


## *meri*

drugi tjedan idem na carski pa cu znati da li ima nesto novo ili je procedura ista.

----------


## *meri*

upravo se vratila iz pulskog rodilista ako nekoga zanima, mogu napisati sta vas zanima.

----------


## ToiLen

mene zanima  :Smile: ))) ima tek sat o tom da razmišljam, čeka me dug put... al krecem malim koracima odmah

----------


## ToiLen

čestitam meri  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pa.. napiši priču :D

----------


## *meri*

dakle, bila sam planirana za carski. u srijedu su me zaprimili u bolnicu i planirali za petak. tamo sam dva dana bila na patologiji trudnoce (4. kat), vadili mi krv, radili ctg, anesteziolog.. klasika. u petak sam bila prva na programu, digli me u 6 ujutro i odveli u radjaonu. brijanje, ciscenje, tusiranje i u krevet na ctg, infuzija... sve isto kao i pred 3 godine, samo mi je vrijeme nekako brze prolazilo, mozda jer sam vec znala proceduru pa nisam bila toliko u stresu, a mozda i zato jer ovaj put nisam imala trudove. kad je doslo vrijeme da me pripreme za u salu ide skidanje i onda jedno (neugodno) iznenadjenje.. kateter. toga zadnji put nije bilo. samo stavljanje katetera je bolilo ali nije strasno i kratko traje ali me nakon toga jako peklo, tako da bi radje bila izabrala trudove umjesto toga. ali ajde nije dugo potrajalo do anestezije. odveli me u salu koja je sad u sklopu radjaone i to mi je isto bila novost jer su me zadnji put vozili na prvi kat. ovo je puno bolje jer te nakon operacije ne drmuskaju u onom starom liftu. u sali su me docekala dva anesteziologa, stigla 3 dr (ustvari 2 dr i jedna specijalizantica), babica, pedijatrica, sestra koja asistira na operaciji uglavnom gomila ljudi. ide premjestanje na stol i posto sam isla na spinalnu ubod u kicmu, koji je malo duze trajao i malo vise bolio nego prvi put jer joj nije bas islo glatko. dok anesteziolog stavlja tlakomjer i onu stipaljku na prst, neko od njih postavlja paravan, a drugi vec pocinju sa mazanjem trbuha. noge pocnu trnuti i oni mazu i mazu, a ti sve osjetis i imas osjecaj da ti anestezija ne djeluje i da ce te sad zarezati na zivo, ali nije tako. bol ne osjetis, ali osjetis da cackaju po tebi. posto je ovo meni drugi carski ide malo veci rez jer oni moraju prvo izrezati oziljak inace to tkivo ne bi srastalo. anesteziologica koja mi je sjedila kraj glave, govorila mi je sta se desava i umirivala rjecima da je sve ok i da operacija tece po planu. posto mi je bio malo mucno stavila mi je masku sa kisikom i odmah mi je bilo bolje. onda je rekla: sad ide kupanje (plodna voda) i onda osjetis kako navlace i cupaju nesto iz tebe i odjedanput osjetis olaksanje, kao da netko skine sto kila sa tebe i onda: gromoglasan plac. suze nekontrolirano krenu same od sebe i ne mozes se prestati smijati dok slusas kako tvoja beba place. nakon nekoliko trenutaka (prvo ga uzima pedijatar u ruke) ti ga donesu onako malog zamotanog u zelenu krpu svog jos masnog i drecavog i drze ti ga kraj glave da ga mozes poljubiti par puta i onda se smiri kao da zna da je sad sve u redu. nazalost rukama ga ne mozes taknuti jer ti budu vezane zbog tlakomjera i infuzije. onda ga odnose i ide na 3. kat gdje ceka na tebe. slijedi sivanje koje traje i traje i imas osjecaj da nikad kraja. kad zavrse vracaju te u radjaonu gdje ostajes slijedecih otprilike 6 sati na promatranju. pocinje boliti rez i boli sve dok ne namolis da ti daju inekciju protiv bolova, onda se bol polako smiri i osjecas se puno bolje. izmjere ti par puta tlak i to je otprilike to, nitko te bas previse (ili uopce) ne gleda niti sta pita. kad dodje vrijeme da te presele na 3. kat obuku ti spavacicu i ide izvlacenje kateteta (traje 2 sekunde, hvala bogu) i dobijes ulozak i jednokratne gacice (toga zadnji put nije bilo nego su me vozili sa onom zelenom krpom medju nogama). dodjes na odjel, premjestanje na krevet, donesu ti bebu i dovidjenja. ako sta trebas moras se derati da dodju, znaci sto se toga tice nema nista novo. ja sam se sama digla na wc jer nitko nije dolazio. taj dan i slijedeci dan su mi davali samo caj i juhu (samo tekucinu, bez icega unutra). nakon toga su mi dali cistu pastu i onda sam slijedeci dan pocela jesti normalno. novo je to sto caj vise ne donose u bocama kao prije, nego ti 2 puta dnevno dodju natociti u casu. drugi dan na viziti skidaju onaj flaster sa rane. nakon toga su mi jos samo jedanput pogledali ranu, prije nego su mi 7. dan skinuli savove. dodje vizita: dobar dan, kako ste, dobro, dovidjenja. o sestrama ne znam ni sama sta bih napisala, rijetko koja ljubazna, ponoci se ljute ako beba place..... znaci nista novoga. presvlacenje bebe 3 put dnevno. navecer ako imaju donesu ti za ujutro cistu spavacicu i plahtu (aaako imaju) koju si moras sama namjestiti, presvuci. za bebu moras imati pelene, cak mi je jedna prigovorila sto nisam donijela kremicu, a prasak za pupak i gazice imaju oni. za sebe, vec klasicno moras imati sve, osim spavacice  koju daju oni. i to je u principu to. 7. dan ne racunajuci dan poroda skidaju savove i ides doma ako je sve ok. a jesam se raspisala........

----------


## Maya_78

meni je sestra upravo rodila i zanima me, obzirom da se nakon carskog ne preporučuje naprezanje i sl., kako su to oni zamislili koncept rooming in-a bez pomoći sestara????
zvono je kod vrata, a vrata predaleko od kreveta
pomoći niotkuda ni nakon deranja i vrištanja
koja sramota!!!!
pljuc pljuc na odjel babinjača tj. na sestre i odgovorne koji tako postupaju sa ženama

----------


## *meri*

sta ima koja soba u kojoj ta zvona uopce rade???

----------


## Maya_78

> sta ima koja soba u kojoj ta zvona uopce rade???


velika korist od njih i da rade i da ne rade kad do njih treba pola sata da se dogegaš
ma užas

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> meni je sestra upravo rodila i zanima me, obzirom da se nakon carskog ne preporučuje naprezanje i sl., kako su to oni zamislili koncept rooming in-a bez pomoći sestara????
> zvono je kod vrata, a vrata predaleko od kreveta
> pomoći niotkuda ni nakon deranja i vrištanja
> koja sramota!!!!
> pljuc pljuc na odjel babinjača tj. na sestre i odgovorne koji tako postupaju sa ženama


neka zamoli da joj suprug ili netko bude uz nju po danu, da joj je teško se dizati

svaki dan će se lakše dizati, samo prvih dan dva su baš loši za to, a vrlo je važno da bude sa bebom zbog povezivanje sa njom i zbog uspostavu dojenja.

to je baš nezgrapno, ostave te a ti baš ne možeš ništa sama, a doma te svi čekaju i teoretski bi ti bar netko uvijek mogao uskočiti.

----------


## *meri*

ne pustaju nikoga nego samo muza za vrijeme posjeta od 16-16,30. meni je tek 5. dan bilo malo bolje, toliko da sam se mogla malo lakse dizati.

----------


## lasta

Evo ja sam rodila 16.4 i imam potpuno drugacije iskustvo nego nasa meri. S obzirom da je porod bio u 36-+1tt imala sam sestru koja me stalno pratila u predrađaoni. Donjela mi je i deku jer mi je bilo hladno. U rađaoni doktor i dvije sestre. Nakon poroda najgore mi je bilo ono sivanje koje je trajalo vise nego porod. Ma nikad kraja. Lezis tamo na promatranju 2 sata.Beba nije bila samnom jer su je odmah prebacili na pedijariju. Dobila sam ulozak i jednokratne gacice koje mi je sestra obukla,pomogli su mi preci na drugi krevet i odlazak na treci kat. Tu noc je stalno dolazila jedna sestra koja me vodila i na wc,donjela mi je i tabletu protiv bolova a dobila sam i jesti(mada je to bilo dvije fete kruha i med).
Tako je i bilo sva tri dana lezanja na trecem katu(izgleda da sam uletila u neku normalnu smijenu).Sestra nas je obilazila tri puta po noci da vidi kako je beba,kako smo mi. 
Da sve to izgleda jadno,sobe,hrana to je istina. Ocaj zivi.

----------


## *meri*

ajme, ja sam sa 36 tt imala trudove i cijeli dan (navecer su se smirili, nakraju rodila na 39+4 CR) sam bila tamo, pokrili su me sa mokrom plahtom jer nisu imali drugu, dali mi piti toplu vodu jer nisu imali hladnu.
ok, rodila sam na CR pa nije za usporedbu, ali nisam jela 2 dana, nitko nije dolazio po noci (jedino ako bi necija beba plakala, dosli bi se bunit sta place). prvu noc su mi uzeli bebu (uobicajena praksa), ali nitko nije dosao do ujutro pogledat da li sam ziva. na wc sam se nakon operacije digla sama jer nikog nije bilo.
nakon operacije sam umirala od bolova dok nisam namolila da mi daju inekciju protiv bolova. itd, itd..........
izgleda da si imala srece.

----------


## Maya_78

> ajme, ja sam sa 36 tt imala trudove i cijeli dan (navecer su se smirili, nakraju rodila na 39+4 CR) sam bila tamo, pokrili su me sa mokrom plahtom jer nisu imali drugu, dali mi piti toplu vodu jer nisu imali hladnu.
> ok, rodila sam na CR pa nije za usporedbu, ali nisam jela 2 dana, nitko nije dolazio po noci (jedino ako bi necija beba plakala, dosli bi se bunit sta place). prvu noc su mi uzeli bebu (uobicajena praksa), ali nitko nije dosao do ujutro pogledat da li sam ziva. na wc sam se nakon operacije digla sama jer nikog nije bilo.
> nakon operacije sam umirala od bolova dok nisam namolila da mi daju inekciju protiv bolova. itd, itd..........
> izgleda da si imala srece.


ista priča s mojom sestrom... stvarno jadno...
tražila je da ide ranije van.
dopustili

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ne mogu te zaustaviti ako želiš prije van  :Wink: 

a za usporedbu, u drugom bližnjem rodilištu ak je sve ok nakon CR se ostane (samo) 5 dana, i jede se isti dan (doduše samo bistre juhe, ali se jede).

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja rodila carskim rezom u OB Pula i bilo mi je nešto između normalnog i katastrofe. Sve ovisi o sestrama. Nisu mi dali jesti na dan poroda i dan poslije, tek 2. dan nakon poroda "bijela dijeta" - grozno. U rađaoni bilo sve OK, ali na 3. katu, osim par izuzetaka, sestre su neljubazne, krute i hladne. Sestra Ester i sestra Lahorka su mi zakon, one su najbolje tamo...a ove ostale..mah...

----------


## mala nada

Ja sam rodila 26.3. u 13.05.Ujutro sam došla u rodilište oko 9 i pol s trudovima svakih 5 min,nakon pregleda uputili su me na kat.Tamo su me klistirali,obrijali,dali mi spavačicu i krenula u rađaonu.Suprug je bio samnom,ćesto je dolazio doktor i sestra koja mi je i vodu nudila da pijem.Sestra je pri kraju bila cjelo vrijeme u sobi.Pri porodu bio je i doktor prisutan kao i pri šivanju koje je trajalo malo kako sam imala 5 šavova.Sestra mi je donijela jednokratne gačice i uložak,prebacile cu me na drugi krevet,pokrile me i plahtom i dekom i zajedno s bebom stavile su me u predrađaonu gdje smo čekale da odemo u sobu.
U sobi sam bila oko 2 sata bez bebe.Na zov moje cimerice došla je sestra i odvela me na wc.Donijele su mi i ručak.Noći su često dolazile i provjeravale kako smo ja i beba.Jutarnja vizita bila je brza,kako ste,dobro i išla bi dalje bez da dolje pogleda stanje.
U pon sam rodila a u sri sam na viziti pitala mogu li kući?Nedostajala mi je starija kći,a ležat mogu i kući.Rekla mi je da mogu ali da prije potpišem da izlazim na vlastitu odgovornost da nebi bilo da su me potjerali te da prvo vidi ped.kako je beba.Beba je bila ok,potpisala sam,mm došao po nas i otišla sam doma.
Jedino mi je žao što nisam rodila na stolčiću i ako su mi napoćetku rekli da će mi ga dati nakraju nisu jer su rekli da nemam snage da pređem na stolčić.

----------


## *meri*

izgleda da stvarno ovisi na koju smjenu potrefis. u radjaoni je jedna zena u susjednoj sobi zvala i molila sestru (babicu) da dodje jer da ona vise ne moze izdrzati bolove, samo joj je odbrusila da sta bi ona htjela da je sad brzo kraj i da mora trpit i otisla van na terasu. sa drugom zenom (u drugoj sobi) je bio muz i kad je zvao da dodju, ona se pocela smijati, sta do sad je puhala a sad je prestala puhati i sad zove. zena skoro rodila sama. ja sam ih molila da mi daju nesto jer me jako boli, samo me potapsala po ramenu i nasmijala mi se i otisla.
na 3. katu, hvala bogu nisam imala problema sa dojenjem kao moje cimerice (jedna otisla, druga dosla) koje su plakale od muke nakon sto su ih sestre izvikale, samo zato jer su imale problema ili nisu znale nahranit svoje dijete. uzas.

----------


## lunas

> kako su to oni zamislili koncept rooming in-a bez pomoći sestara????
> zvono je kod vrata, a vrata predaleko od kreveta
> pomoći niotkuda ni nakon deranja i vrištanja


lijepo - imaš u mobitelu memoriran broj rodilišta, pa ih zoveš telefonom da dođu u sobu br. 3.  :Wink: 
(kod mene palilo)

----------


## mama u boji

koja dosjetka, svaka čast lunas  :Laughing:   :Klap:

----------


## Zuska

Pozdrav svima!
Kad sam prije godinu dana surfala u potrazi za iskustvima iz pulskog rodilišta, nisam ih našla mnogo pa sam odlučila da ću ja svoje iskustvo obavezno podijeliti ne bih li tako doprinijela širenju informacija. Međutim, prošlo je tako devet i pol mjeseci, a ja nikako stići... I danas sam rekla, sad ili nikad.
Post je glomazan, ja ne mogu šturo  :Smile: 

Pula, dakle. 
Iskreno, nisam se dvoumila između Rijeke i Pule iako su mi gotovo jednako udaljeni jer mi je nekoliko frendica nekoliko mjeseci ranije rodilo u Puli i nisu imale neka grozna iskustva. 
I tako mi je jedne noći sa subote na nedjelju, oko 1:30, a nakon što su nam gosti otišli, tijekom pospremanja suđa u perilicu, puknuo vodenjak. Sjećam se pozitivnog uzbuđenja mene i dragoga. Lijepo smo si skuhali kavu, otuširali se, još malo gledali tv, ja sam jela (jer tko zna kad ću opet) i oko 3 krenuli za Pulu. 
Bila je izrazito mirna noć, samo sam ja te noći zaprimljena pa je sve išlo relativno brzo i skulirano - od prvog pregleda (da, puknuo vam je vodenjak, nemate trudove, niste otvoreni, ali idete u predrađaonu), preko klistira (ništa strašno, opet bih išla; brijanje sam sama odradila dva dana prije), do predrađaone. Većinu vremena sa mnom je bio moj partner koji je imao potvrdu pohađanja tečaja iz našeg grada (džabe tečaj). Tada, oko 4-5 ujutro rekli su mu da ode kući jer da tko zna kad ću roditi i da ćemo ga zvati kad mi počnu trudovi. Tu noć u rađaoni nije bilo nikoga, a u predrađaoni samo jedna djevojka koja je došla dan ranije (i rodila dan kasnije). Fino sam zaspala i probudila se oko 9 kad sam osjetila prve lagane trudove. 
Krenuo pregled, a doktorima sam rekla da ne želim epiduralnu ni drip i stariji doktor (možda prezime na A.? hm, ne sjećam se) me odmah pitao jesam li završila medicinu pa, nakon što sam skontala kamo bi nas razgovor mogao odvesti, rekoh - nisam doktor i poštovat ću vaše mišljenje pa ću tako, ako bude nužno, uzeti oboje, ali dozvolite da vam sad na početku odmah kažem da želim, ako je moguće, roditi bez toga. Tu se doktor smirio, a mlađi doktor me u još nekoliko navrata bio pitao želim li epiduralnu (a nakon poroda me pitao da li bih opet rodila bez?! imala sam osjećaj da bi je baš bili rado dali). 
Dakle, ujutro sam bila otvorena tek 1 cm i jako sporo sam se otvarala pa sam lagano meditirala kako sam cvijet koji se otvara  :Smile:  i tako sam sljedeća 3 sata imala lagane trudove koje sam prohodala, sjedila na lopti, družila se s partnerom koji je u međuvremenu došao...Trudovi su bivali sve jači (povremeno me prikopčali na CTG) pa sam ih lijepo prodisavala s dragim i sa predivnom sestrom Ester koja je bila samnom od početka do kraja i vodila me u disanju, slušala sam je i mislim da mi je zbog toga porod bio 30% lakši. U nekom trenutku cvijet se otvorio (u vrlo kratko vremenu  :Smile:  i poslali me u rađaonu u kojoj sam provela između 30 i 60 minuta - rodila sam u 15:30. 
Iskreno, mislila sam da rađanje više boli. Čim sam rodila, pomislila sam - u, ****te, mogla bih opet. Možda je stvar u mentalnoj pripremi, opuštenom stavu i ispravnom disanju. Uz malu napomenu: tako je sve bilo do zadnjeg trenutka, dok mi - odjednom - nisu rekli da počnem tiskati. Odjednom zato jer sam štreberski mislila da će prije tiskanja doći faza gdje će se meni htjeti tiskati, a oni će reći da to prodišem ("otpuhujem leptiriće") jer još nije vrijeme. Dakle, tu sam - u maniri prave štreberice - zatiltala i nisam znala šta dalje, tj. kako tiskati, a u sekundi kad sam skontala da ne znam tiskati, obuzeo me stravičan strah da ću naštetiti svom djetetu. Uh, kad se sjetim. Pokušala sam tiskati dva puta, sjećam se da je doktor rekao "srećom da beba zna što joj je raditi, kad mama već ne zna", a treći put su mi sjeli na trbuh i ja rodila. To je sve trajalo par sekundi, ali dovoljno da se zbog tih nekoliko sekundi danima osjećam loše jer sam se osjećala kao da sam na kraju samog poroda iznevjerila svoju bebicu.
Inače, malo su me recnuli i dobro sašili, u zadnjoj minuti trudova prije izgona mi ipak dali malo dripa. Čim je bebica izašla, odmah su je stavili na moj trbuh, a dok su me šivali, okupali je i dali mom dragom, a kad je sve završilo provele smo zajedno dva sata u rađaoni, ona je spokojno spavala na cici, a ja sam je zaljubljeno gledala. 
Ima i jedna smiješna strana mog poroda - pristala sam donirati pupkovinu, ali kako je bila nedjelja, nisu znali kad ću roditi i da li da je uopće uzmu jer je transfer za Zg išao tek u ponedjeljak. Međutim, kad su skontali da rađam u vrijeme koje im dogovara vezano za vrijeme do transfera, odlučili su je uzeti. I tako su mom partneru u rađaoni uvalili formular s pitanjima koja on nije smio ispuniti, nego je meni čitao pitanja i ja sam morala odgovarati na njih. Problem je bio što je to bilo pod mojim najvećim trudovima pred sam kraj poroda. A nikad kraja tim pitanjima! I nisu baš jednostavna, moraš razmišljati koje bolesti imaš u familiji, kad si putovao kamo, a meni šibaju trudovi i govorim im da nisu normalni, da zašto to ne mogu kasnije ispuniti, a oni - ne, ne morate prije poroda.... On mi, jadan, čita obrazac, a ja rađam....
Uglavnom, nismo stigli završiti obrazac, rodila ja, pa završili odmah nakon poroda. Sjećam se ako sam razmišljala kako me stigla sudbina da me birokracija proganja i na porodu i kakav mi se to Monty Python događa, ali sad bar imam što pričati.

Da rezimiram - sve u svemu, porod lijep i za prvi put, relativno brz, fantastično iskustvo. 
I, da ponovim za one koje se boje - mislila sam da više boli. Kad me mjesec -dva prije poroda počeo hvatati strah od poroda, skontala sam da lako mogu završiti u panici pa sam si rekla sljedeće - ideš prema nečemu što će se neumitno dogoditi, bojala se ti ili ne. Koliko će strašno ili lijepo biti, ovisi o tebi i tvom stavu. Hajde da prema tom iskustvu kreneš otvoreno, opušteno i radoznalo, dozvoli si da u tom iskustvu uživaš jer je to možda jedino takvo tvoje iskustvo u životu i doživi ga najbolje što možeš. Nakon tog dana, nikad me nije uhvatio strah...(do onih par sekundi zbog bebe dok sam tiskala). 
Naravno, svjesna sam da mom lijepom iskustvu kumuje i to što sam tog dana bila jedina rodilja pa su se mogli posvetiti samo meni, i sestra i doktori. Da je bila gužva, pitanje je kako bi sve to izgledalo. 

I sad dolazimo do famoznog odjela babinjača. Uh. 

Prvo, sobe i wc-i su čisti. Ne izgleda to ni dobro ni loše, ne znam što tko očekuje, ali rekla bih - normalna Hr bolnica. Ja sam fizički bila relativno ok, digla se, istuširala se, večerala i to sve što ide, a najviše su me boljeli ogromni hemeroidi. Rez i šavovi ništa ne bole spram hemića (mada, nakon što su hemići prestali boljeti, osjetila sam šavove i to dobro). Klasika, ne možeš sjediti i to, stalno na wc, mijenjaj uloške, peri hemiće, ima se posla.... Bebicu su mi, nakon dolaska u sobu, uzeli na par sati (sad mi je žao, sad je ne bih puštala), ali su je oko 1 u noći donijeli na podoj i sljedeća 2-3 dana dosta smo vremena provodile zajedno, uključujući i spavanje.
Međutim, nosim jednu veliku traumu, a to su sestre. Npr, drugi dan od poroda, sjedim na krevetu, beba glasno plače (inače je glasna, jako) i sestra ulijeće u sobu i dere se - dobro, mama, zašto vam beba plače, želite li da dobije temperaturu od plakanja? Ja zbunjena, grlim bebu, ona kaže, pa šećite malo (ne znam da joj moja sika treba stalno, ali tad sam naučila).... Nakon nekog vremena prolazi druga sestra i ugleda me kroz vrata kako šetam po sobi i ljuljuškam bebu koja sad ne plače. Ulijeće u sobu i dere, mama, pa što to vi radite? Ja, pa, umirujem i uspavljujem bebu. Ona meni posprdno, vidi se da vam je prvo, samo je vi ljuljajte pa ćete je morati stalno ljuljati. Dakle!!!! A to je tek mala crtica i još nisam došla do glavne priče. Dakle, treći dan od poroda, ujutro su bebici dvaput dali adaptirano, a da me nisu pitali, kao, trebali su je pregledati, a ona je stalno plakala... I tako ona nije cicala jedno par sati, a meni to jutro navrlo mlijeko. Nisam ni skontala, samo su cice postale jako tvrde, kao kamen, i tople. I tu počinje moja kalvarija. Popodne cice pokazujem dvjema starijim sestrama, a one se deru na mene kako sam dobila zastojne dojke i da to treba pod hitno izdojiti. I uzme jedna od njih moju cicu i počne je pritiskati, mlijeko šprica na sve strane, a meni se vrti od bolova. Vjerujte, to me je bolilo više od poroda. I urlam. A druga se dere, joj, kakve ste vi mame kad ne možete podnijeti malo boli. Optužila me da sam pila previše vode, kažem ja, pa svi nam stalno govorite da pijemo vodu, kaže ona, da, litru, dvije, ali ne 5. Pa nisam popila 5 litara vode, što je vama! 
Naredi mi da se imam nastaviti izdajati ručno (jer izdajalica nije mogla više biti od pomoći, previše su bile tvrde, bebica isto nije mogla sisati) i ostavi me, a ja plačem kao kišna godina. Osjećala sam se silovano i jadno. Podnijela sam i porod i šavove i hemeroide velike kao manji grozd, ali nisam bila spremna za tu bol, ni takav pristup. Pokušala sam se izdajati, nije baš išlo, ali ja sam peštala te svoje sise i plakala satima. Dok me predvečer nije vidjela jedna mlada sestra i rekla - pa zašto ne dođete na električnu izdajalicu? Ja, vi imate električnu izdajalicu? Zašto mi to nitko nije rekao? Dođem tamo i izdajam se satima. Plačem, ide krv, mlijeko jedva, sise bole... Treća sestra se dere na mene. I tako dočekala ja 11 sati na električnoj izdajalici, sise toliko bole da ih ne mogu dirnuti i dolazi četvrta sestra. Gleda mene, gleda sise i kaže, pa zašto vam nitko nije dao oksitocin? To će vam otpustiti mlijeko. Uglavnom, ušmrkala ja to i nakon pola noći počela se ručno izdajati - a mlijeko bez problema izlaziti! Dakle, nisam mogla vjerovati da sam prošla kalvariju od 8 sati, a da je problem zapravo bilo lako rješiv. Izdajala se ja ponovo satima, bebica je počela sikiti bez problema, odlučila sam da neću spavati tu noć i da ću hraniti bebu koliko bude trebalo, izdajati se sve samo da mi se cice ne upale i sve samo da odem sutra doma jer mi je odjel postao neizdrživ. I tako je i bilo. 
Međutim, ujutro na viziti oni konstatiraju da to nisu izdojene dojke (!), da imam hrpu mlijeka i da ću morati ostati još jedan dan da ne dobijem mastitis i da će mi sestre pomoći. Poludila sam, rekla sam da ću ako ostanem još jedan dan prolupati i da ne želim da mi sestre pomažu kao što su mi pomagale dan ranije... Doktorica vidjela kamo to vodi, dala mi oksitocin za doma, dali mi pola tablete koja se inače koristi kad se želi zaustaviti proizvodnu mlijeka i otpustili. Prije toga me, naravno, sestre optužile da ne znamo dojiti pa kad sam im pokazala da znamo i da je bebica puno sisala (gledale nas + vagale), i one su konstatirale da ja jednostavno proizvodim puno mlijeka. Vjerujte, ta tableta je bila nužna - ja sam stvarno imala hrpu mlijeka (i još uvijek ga imam  :Smile:  i pomogla mi je da mi se proizvodnja malo smanji, inače bih bila dobila mastitis, a zastojne dojke koje sam dobila u tih par sati necicanja bile su mi dovoljne. 
Što bih napravila da se vrati unazad? Zabranila bih im nadohranu, beba bi bila stalno sa mnom, a ako bi zatrebalo, ja bih se na vrijeme počela ručno izdajati dok to nije toliko bolno. Ki bi da bi, sad je lako biti pametan, onda nisam znala da se to tako odjednom može dogoditi, a nitko me nije pregledavao. 
Također, svaka je sestra imala svoje teorije o dojenju (20 minuta jedna sisa pa 20 minuta druga; počni sljedeći podoj sa sisom s kojom si prethodno završila, stalno mijenjaj sise, ma ono) i o tome što rodilja smije ili ne smije jesti (smiješ sve, smiješ samo dijetno itd.). 
Uglavnom, dio sestara na odjelu - koma. Niti taktike, niti razumijevanja, niti milosti, niti živaca. A nas peru hormoni... Nekoliko puta sam bila prisiljena kucati na njihovu sobu, s kakvim su mi samo tonom znale reći - šta jeee? A kad mi zdravstveni radnik smrdi na cigarete, kao sto je dio tih sestara, onda mi je to stvarno koma. 
Da ne budem tako negativna, ima u dobrih sestara, pogotovo mlađe cure, da nije bilo njih, bilo bi puno gore. I glavna sestra je super. 

Sljedeći put ću opet u Pulu. Nadat ću se da u rađaoni ponovo neće biti gužve, a što se tiče odjela babinjača, bit ću pametnija i - znat ću se postaviti prema njima. Bebica će biti stalno sa mnom. A mast Hadenza protiv hemeroida svakako nosim sa sobom.

Pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Zuska - kao da sam ja pisala svoja iskustva na odjelu babinjača. Baš isto isto. Pa ti ostani normalna.

----------


## Zuska

Daj, napiši ti ti svoje! Ja sam lani toliko htjela pročitati iskustva iz pulskog, ali ih nema previše. Možda pomogne nekome!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zuska, jesu ti dali tabletu Bromergona? Sjećaš li se možda?

----------


## Zuska

Što je to Bromergon i kad se daje? I zašto ti je to palo na pamet?

----------


## Zuska

A-ha, prosurfala, to je za zaustavljanje mlijeka. Joj, ne sjećam se naziva, ali nekako mi se čini da se nije tako zvalo. Dali mi pola tablete. I bilo mi ok.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Napisala si da su ti dali pola tablete koje se inače daje kad se želi zaustaviti laktacija, pitam ako se je zvalo Bromergon (ako se sjećaš)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

OK  :Smile:   Vidimo se na sljedećem sastanku u Puli?  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja sam dobila pola bromergona kad su grudi postale kocke

----------


## Zuska

> OK   Vidimo se na sljedećem sastanku u Puli?


Kad?

----------


## lasta

A sada ja vidim zasto su mi svi bili ok;ja sa ni jednom sestrom nisam komunicirala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Daj, napiši ti ti svoje! Ja sam lani toliko htjela pročitati iskustva iz pulskog, ali ih nema previše. Možda pomogne nekome!


Svoje iskustvo sam bila pisala u mom čestitarskom topicu, pa sam pejstam tekst ovdje. Možda nekome pomogne. Pisano je šašavo, ali takva sam cijela :D 
Još jednom hvala na čestitkama! Htjela sam napisati ponešto o porodu i iskustvu u bolnici, a tek sad našla malo vremena.
Priča je počela 27.12. kad su me primili u bolnicu sa 37+0, na promatranje. Sve je izgledalo OK, osim što sam bila jako malo pokretna, prepona me bolila za poluditi i sve mi se nekako mutilo, bojala sam se preeklampsije, pa sam pristala ostati u bolnici. Napravili su mi masu pretraga i rekli da su bebe visoko, ja zatvorena, da čekamo nalaze i šta će bebe radit u narednih par dana. S doktoricom sam se dogovorila da ćemo pokušat ić na prirodni porod, ali da neka ona odluči šta je najbolje za mene i za bebe. Dan kasnije doktorica je u smjeni popodne, navečer (oko 19 sati) dolazi sestra u moju sobu i šalje me na EKG, spominje neki carski. Meni nije ništa jasno, ali OK, idem na EKG i uzimaju mi još X doza krvi za X pretraga. Ja gledam i čudim se. Oko 21 sat dolazi drica na odjel i zove me na razgovor, kaže da se preeklampsija počela razbuktavati ( ostala sam ) i da sutradan ujutro rade najiskusniji liječnici i da je ona dogovorila sa šefom da on odradi moj carski. Ništa mi nije bilo jasno, dok mi nije pokazala nalaze, proteini skočili u nebo, tlak je dosta poraso u 24 sata, ja sam bila otečena do krajnjih granica. Rekla sam joj OK, vjerujem vam, ona me hrabri i kaže da ako se bojim da će ona doći ranije u smjenu da bude samnom u sali, kažem joj da ne treba, ako se budem ustrtarila zamolit ću sestre da ju nazovu sutra.
Tu noć sam se budila svakih sat vremena, sanjarila o prvom plaču moje djece, o porodu sam malo razmišljala, iskreno, klistir mi je bio najveća briga. Budna sam dočekala 5:30 kad je stigla sestra, pokupila mene i moje stvari i otišle smo u odjel rađaone. Brijanje i klistir su bili očekivano neugodni, ali ležanje gola na krevetu (ok, pokrivena plahtom i dekom) i čekanje dok infuzija kaplje bilo je još neugodnije. Sestra mi mjeri tlak svakih pol sata, ljudi prolaze pored mene, liječnici dolaze u smjenu, osjeti se miris kave, a ja ležim i čekam, tek sam se tada osvjestila da me čeka operacija. Izvrtio mi se film, hej, pa oni će mi porezati trbuh, napraviti rupu i kroz tu rupu izvadit mi dječicu. Blijedim, sestra me pita da li sam OK, mjeri mi tlak, odlazi, vraća se s dvije šprice i uštrcava mi nešto u infuziju. Nisam pitala šta je to, ali nakon toga sam se manje bojala, pa pretpostavljam da je bio neki apaurinček. Dolazi liječnik (šef), pa nakon 10 min odlazi uz isprike da imaju hitan slučaj i da se vraća za 20 min. Vraća se za sat i pol, a ja bih najradije da se nije još vratio. Krećemo u salu, kad tamo scena iz hitne službe - puna sala ljudi u zelenom, instrumenata sto vrsta, lampe vise sa stropa, ja umirem od straha, gledam u pod, pa u strop, svugdje samo da što manje vidim gdje sam i šta me čeka. Sjedam gola na operacijski stol i drhtim (/strah a ne hladnoća), daju mi spinalnu (jedna divna teta me pustila da ju zagrlim prije uboda, sve dok igla nije izašla i hvala joj na tome) i priključuju me na aparat koji mjeri rad srca (ona bip-bip iz filmova, svaki zvuk jedan otkucaj) i pitaju me kako sam (taj zvuk je odavao koliko sam umirala od straha) ja kažem dobro sam, sve je OK - svi su znalči da lažem ko pas
Zaista sam se trudila iskopčati, a bilo je teško znati šta se događa, samo sam na dječicu mislila. Nakon cca 10 minuta osjećam drmusanje, zaključujem da se bliži naš susret i onda začujem najljepši zvuk kojeg su moje uši ikada čule - moj sinek je zaplakao - a i ja s njime. Kroz suze sam rekla "Moja beba", sestra dolazi i pokazuje mi Damiana - "Kako si lijep sine" rekla sam mu kroz suze i odmah se zabrinula gdje je drugi malac. Nakon najduže minute mog života začujem i drugi plač, stigao je i Sven, sestra mi pokazuje i njega, i on je prekrasan. Govore da je gemini 1 težak 3300 grama, a gemini 2 2780 grama, da ih idu oprati i srediti, da su jako veliki i lijepi. Svi u sali gledaju moje sinove i dive se kako su veliki, čestitaju mi, hrabre me, ja im govorim da sada mogu i umrijeti, ono najvažnije je dobro prošlo. Smiju se, nastavljaju prtljati po meni, a ja lebdim. 6 sati sam ležala na odjelu, došla je i moja doktorica koja mi govori da su im dali APGAR 10/10, da su krasni i da mi nije htjela govoriti procjenjene težine i veličine beba sa UZV-a jer ni sama nije vjerovala da je to moguće, ali bilo je točno. Priča mi o ljubavi, o djeci, kori sestre zašto mi u tih 6 sati nisu donijeli djecu da ih opet vidim, a meni sve cool - kažem joj da ćemo cijeli život biti zajedno, da sestre imaju posla, neka se ne ljuti na njih.
Kasno popodne smještaju me na 3. kat na odjel babinjača, pored mog kreveta dvije kolijevke, donose moje sinove i stavljaju mi Svena u krevet. Damian je bio u kolijevci. Nagovorila sam tetu koja donosi večeru da mi i Damiana stavi pored mene, sretna grlim svoja dva sina, mirišem svoje smotuljke i sretna sam, izvan sebe od sreće. Tu noć nisam spavala, malo od bolova, malo od uzbuđenja.
Slijedećih par dana u rodilištu bilo je teško, prvo je bolilo zbog carskog (carski nije piece of cake, tko god tako misli gadno se vara), bilo je teško brinuti se za dvije bebe, nisam mogla spavati jer su plakali ili moji dečki ili druga djeca u drugim sobama, 31.12. mi je naglo zaostalo mlijeko u grudima, doslovce u jedno popodne moje su grudi došle sa veličine 2 na bogatu četvorku i upalile se, pa sam NG dočekala u suzama i bolovima jer su mi sestre pomagale da se izdojim (ručno, pumpicom, dojenjem beba - sve smo pokušale) dobila sam i oksitocinon da mlijeko lakše poteče. Narednih par dana sam bila na rubu depresije, em su grudi bolile, em su hormoni divljali (plakala sam bez razloga, izluđivala MMa koji me samo hrabrio i bodrio preko telefona) em sam bila neispavana, a još sam umišljala da me i medicinske sestre ogovaraju, Damian je bio pod lampom zbog žutice, a mlijeka nije bilo dovoljno za oboje pa sam im davala nadohranu - ludilo. Otišla sam kući ranije na vlastitu odgovornost jer više nisam mogla podnijeti tu bolnicu. Kući je bilo bolje, obitelj na okupu, ljubav u zraku, pomoć i prihvaćanje - idealna dobrodošlica za nas 3. Sad smo super, naša 4-člana obitelj + djedovi, bake, tete i barba uživa u našim malcima sve u 16

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Kad?


javit ćemo  :Wink:

----------


## nine

Ja i princ smo već dva dana doma, kad uhvatim vremena napisat cu detalje s poroda. Al ukratko iako mi porod nije bio lak, čak teži i bolniji od prvog apsolutno sve pohvale svom osoblju u Puli, i odjelu babinjača, svim sestrama u 3 dana koliko se smjena promjeni, toliko da pobijem informaciju koju sam smjenu potrefila.... svi su bili od pomoći, pristupačni, ljubazni....sve sam dočekala s osmjehom i dobila isti nazad i bila sam i zahtjevna i dosadana, ali sve što sam tražila sam dobila.
Sad netko to nek zove srećom ja mogu samo reći, u Pulu mogu roditi ponovo i ponovo, u Split nebi nikada.
žao mi je što ovakvo osoblje i tim ljudi koji radi nema materijalnu podršku koju su u Splitu imali prije 8 godina a kamoli sada a opet je sve urednije i čišće koliko može biti.

beba od 4150g uz sve bolove pri izgonu i trudovima da sam mislila da neću moći, da cu pasti u nesvjest, par površinskih šavova i sjedila odmah iza poroda. ni jedan zahvat nisu napravili bez mog pristanka i savjeta samnom, potpuno savjetovanje i forsiranje prirodnog poroda, dojenja i bliskosti s bebicom, bez mučenja, nalijeganja na trbuh, rezanja pupkovine prije vremena... ja sam osobno pristala na prokidanje vodenjaka, i u jednom trenutku na sredstvo protiv bolova (više narkoza nego protiv bolova  :Smile:  )... bez uzimanja bebice.... ja i MM smo bili sami s bebom..poslije u sobi mi je moga doći i otac u posjetu, a curi samnom i 2 djece.... eto toliko za sada... 

uglavnom ovo iskustvo s MM i ekipom u Puli mi je potpuno prominilo viđenje poroda, osjećaj vezanosti uz bebu, i dalo totalno jednu novu dimenziju roditeljstva  :Zaljubljen: 

beba spava, trudimo se oko dojenja, treći dan iza poroda smo već bili kući... to bi bilo to

----------


## Zuska

Nine, iskrene čestitke! Baš mi je drago da vam je sve prošlo kako treba i da se osjećaš drugačije nego nakon prvog poroda. Sretno cijeloj obitelji, uživajte što više.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> uglavnom ovo iskustvo s MM i ekipom u Puli mi je potpuno prominilo viđenje poroda, osjećaj vezanosti uz bebu, i dalo totalno jednu novu dimenziju roditeljstva


cmoljim.... baš mi je drago zbog vas sve, ako ti treba pomoć oko dojenja imaš broj.

----------


## nine

> cmoljim.... baš mi je drago zbog vas sve, ako ti treba pomoć oko dojenja imaš broj.


baš sam mislila na tebe sinoć.... kako nisam stigla ni po dvd, ni na radionicu jer sam tad već rodila pa se sad borim s dojenjem...al ide nekako za sada... svakako te zovnem  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

javi se  slobodno

----------


## Danci_Krmed

... a DVD je vjerojatno još tamo, pošalji nekog da ode na kavu da ti donese  :Smile:

----------


## evanoi

evo, počinju me lagani žmarci od iščekivanja poroda (za mjesec dana). torba napola spremna, za bebu također. imam jedno pitanje za one iskusne: da se brijem doma ili ne? mnoge cure mi govore nek se obavezno obrijem kući, a ja se jedva saginjem, a di još tražiti ispod trbuha dlake  :Smile:  nekako mislim da ako to u bolnici rutinski radim, da i nije potrebno... 
ima li tko još novih iskustava s pulskim rodilištem? ne ide mi se u rijeku kad živim ovdje, iako većina plaši o komatoznim uvjetima u puli. a ja ipak želim biti blizu svog muža i vjerovati da će sve proteći dobro!

----------


## *meri*

cula sam i ja te price o brijanju i uopce mi nije jasno u cemu je stvar. brijali su me za oba poroda u rodilistu i nemam nikakvo lose iskustvo vezano za to. stvarno se ne trebas maltretirati doma. prije klistira te u par poteza obriju.

----------


## Zuska

Evanoi, 
ja sam se sama obrijala doma par dana prije poroda, uz malu pomoć ogledalca. Ako ne možeš, neka te obrije muž, ili mama, ili sestra/frendica...
Ajde, nije Pula tako loša, ja bih opet išla tamo bez beda, samo sam malo pametnija pa me sestre ne bi izbacile iz takta. 
Proteći će jednim dijelim i onako kako si u glavi posložiš, a za to je potebno biti informirana i opuštena. To je jedinstveno iskustvo i najbolje mu je prići otvorena uma i srca.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> cula sam i ja te price o brijanju i uopce mi nije jasno u cemu je stvar. brijali su me za oba poroda u rodilistu i nemam nikakvo lose iskustvo vezano za to. stvarno se ne trebas maltretirati doma. prije klistira te u par poteza obriju.


poanta je da je brijanje mnogim ženama neugodno, i da je znanstveni nedokazano odnosno da je ta praksa davno napuštena u sustavima koji redovito unaprijeduju procedure obzirom na nova istraživanja, tzv evidence-based medicine.

----------


## *meri*

pa mislim da se to moze i odbiti, ako je u tome problem. ili grijesim? cini mi se da su nam na tecaju govorili da sve imamo pravo odbit ako smo protiv toga.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

neke žene će se informirati unaprijed i odlučiti se što je zanjih i što nije.  neke žene neće, ili ne znaju ili ne mogu ili ne žele.  ali ove iz druge rečenice zaslužuju isti pristup utemeljen na dokazima (što ne znači samo "odbijanje ako žele") kao i ove u prvoj rečenici.

----------


## evanoi

Ma neka brijanje bude odgođeno za bolnicu, ja se s ovim trbuhom jedva krećem i ne da mi se još i s tim gnjaviti, ni sebe, ni muža. Još imam 3 tjedna pa će sve biti gotovo. .) Ima li koja friška trudnica s lijepim iskustvima iz rodilišta? Onako, čisto malo pozitive  :Smile:  Ima li koja twermin krajem mjeseca?

----------


## Tihanci

Ja sam cula da su tamo ugl svi ljubazniji dok je muz u blizini...a da losije produ ugl zene koje dodu same...
Nezz
ja obozavam Pulu,moj rodni grad i bila sam na odjelu u 6.mj prve trudnoce zbog upale neke,al kad sam vidjela kako se tamo prolazi i cula iskustva,na zalost i na srecu odlucila sam u Rijeku. Beba bila okrenuta na zadak pa sam morala prije termina u bolnicu i bilo me strah zbog strucnosti u Puli,a cak i gin se slozio da je bolja Rijeka. Na srecu,nisam pozalila,tamo me dr tako rec najvise odusevio,babica mi davala vodu,hodat nisam smjela zbog zadaka,ali sve ostalo za 5 i rooming in. Jedna sestra na odjelu babinjaca je drska,al nju jednu je lakse zaobic,nije cijeli dan tamo.

----------


## evanoi

Evo, rodila i ja! U puli. na porodu je bilo sve super, doktorica bojana i sestre elena i slobodka... bile se zakon, smirile me, opustile i bilo je za 10. jedino kat babinjača je bio tako-tako. ima par dobrih sestra, ali uglavnom prevladava neka hladnjikava atmosfera.  :Sad:

----------


## ivana.arlant

Mene zanima da li se u puli moze trazit carski rez ili mora ici prirodno?I u kojim slucajevima ga samo rade?

----------


## ivana.arlant

Da li je U puli moguce trazit carski rez ili epiduralnu?

----------


## Zuska

Epiduralnu je, carski, naravno, nije.

----------


## *meri*

pa sta se negdje uopce moze _trazit_ carski? pa valjda se radi samo ako postoji razlog.

----------


## srecha

Ima li koja friska rodilja da nam da mali update sto se tice pulskog rodilista?
Kakvo je stanje? Znam da ima par novijih lijecnika,pa se nadam da se stanje poboljsava. 
Je li rodila koja nedavno na stolcicu? Kakav im je stav sto se epiziotomije tice? 
Imam termin krajem sedmog mjeseca pa se psihicki pripremam.   :Wink:

----------


## bijelko

javim za koji dan, jučer sam upoznala neku novu doktoricu, prvi dojam super.

----------


## gaga79

Da li mogu zatražiti epiduralnu anesteziju ili će izmisliti toplu vodu da je ne dobijem?! Ima li tko iskustva s njom?

----------


## bijelko

sad vidim da sam zaboravila napisati trenutno stanje, kako sam ga ja doživjela.

čini mi se da je bolje nego 2009. ali uzmite to s rezervom jer sam u bolnicu došla 8 prstiju otvorena, nije bilo vremena za brijanje i klistir pa ne znam da li inzistiraju.
primila me neka nova doktorica, sačekala s pregledom dok me nije pustio trud. dobar početak.
poslije prvog poroda nisam dobila dijete odmah nakon poroda, pupčana vrpca nije otpulsirala, ovaj put je. nismo mogle odmah dojiti jer je išla na 5. kat ali sam ju dobila na 10ak minuta da se pomazimo prije.
prvi put su me rezali, sad sam pitala da to izbjegnemo i poslušale su me. malo sam pukla a šivala me još jedna od novih doktorica, zaboravila sam ime. imam ga negdje na nalazu samo mi se ne traži. jedino je komentirala da kako sam se odlučila na to na što sam ja rekla da smatram kako režu i kad treba i kad ne, pa je odgovorila kako imam sreće jer sam samo mrvicu pukla. iskoristila sam priliku i da pitam koliko često koriste stolčić, rekla je da ne previše ali ga neke žene pitaju i dobiju  :Klap: 

o odjelu babinjača nemam što puno napisati jer beba nije bila pored mene pa nisu baš ulazile u sobu. koliko sam ih sretala bile su ljubazne, pitale kako je mala kad sam se vraćala od nje i ponudile pomoć. doduše, oko dojenja mi nisu baš nudile savjete ali možda i zato što su vidjele da izdajam i da mi ide.

trebala sam to možda ranije napisati, sad sam već zaboravila detalje. pitajte što vas zanima.

koliko se sjećam s tečaja, može se tražiti epiduralna. na prvom porodu su me na prijemu pitali da li ju želim. tad sam dobila i loptu, sad nije bilo vremena za to.

----------


## *meri*

mene su pitali da li zelim epiduralnu, prije nego sam usla u radjaonu, dok sam cekala doktora da me pregleda. 
to je bilo lani u 2. mjesecu.

----------


## gaga79

Ajde super, barem sad znam ako je zaželim da je mogu i dobiti.Ako tko ima iskustva neka nešto napiše, vidim do sada da se nitko nije odlučio za nju.

----------


## ana32

Za epiduralnu pitaju cim stignes tako da nema frke...moje iskustvo je pozitivno skroz sto se tice pulskog rodilista...nemam zamjerke osim pomoci kod dojenja za prvorotkinje...

----------


## modra galica

Evo ja sam friškija, pa ću s podijeliti moje iskustvo.
Vodenjak mi  je pukao u 9 ujutro, i za sat i pol ošli mi do bolnice. Fino me zaprimaju, rade ctg na prizemlju, ustanove blage trudove  i furaju na 4. kat. Tamo me zaprima dr. Gattoni, idi da sam malo oitvorena (ne sjećam se točno koliko), dobivam klistir, ne briju me, odbijam ponuđenu epiduralnu i prihvaćam doniranje matičnih stanica. Trudovi se nisu pojačali, te mi oko 13.30 daju drip, koji je krenuo urnebesno djelovati tek iza 16h, kad mi se pridružuje MM. U predrađaoni imam vodu, rondo c bombone i čokoladu, koje smažem, a kasnije u naletu jednog truda i povratim. Ležim cijelo vrijeme jer nisam u stanju dići de, iako su mi ponudili pilates loptu (koja se nalazi u prostoriji). Smjena se izmijenila i pregledavaju me dr. Perkov i dr. Ambrozić, a jedna me sestra stalno pokušava podjsetiti kako da ispravno dišem. Porod kreće iza 19h i ubrzo rađam svoju prvu djevojčicu  :Zaljubljen: 
Dok me stavljaju na stol za rađanje ih u pozadini čujem kako se iščuđavaju nad dijelom opreme "kao da je iz Austrougarske"  :Laughing:  Babice i dr. Ambrozić bili vrlo pažljivi, nisam rezana te sam dobila samo 4 šava na unutarnjem dijelu radi male laceracije. 
Bebu nam daju odmah, te je MM s nama sljedeća 2 sata. Onda malu uzimaju da ju srede, i spakiraju nas za 3. kat. Tamo je sve bilo ok i korektno, s time da ja od sestara nisam ništa trebala i tražila. Daju mi prve jednokratne gaćice i uložak, sljedeće koristim svoje.
Ostala mi je u pamćenju manjkavost - nisu imali pelene i plastične čaše (!?!) - naime cimerici pala čaša za čaj na pod i nisu imali drugu, pa sam joj ja uletila sa opranom čašicom jogurta koju sam uzela jer sam čula priče o neopremljenosti odjela po tom pitanju  :Rolling Eyes: , 
Bebe bile s nama u sobi, s tim da sam ja moju malu stavila na krevet i spavale mi tako skupa  :Smile:  te mi nitko nije ništa komentirao
Vizite bile kratke i ok, sve u svemu iskustvo je bilo pozitivno, ali napominjem da mi apsolutno ništa od nikoga nije trebalo  :Smile: 
I da, da ne zaboravim, ispostavilo se da MM poznaje dr. A iz kvarta još od kad je bio klinac...

----------


## mabo1

Slično iskustvo imam i ja kao modra galica.Iako onaj dan kada sam rodila je bilo jako puno rodilja i samo su se redale po boxovima. Toliko je bilo posla da nisu čak stigli promijeniti plahtu na krevetu za rađanje kada sam ja ušla nego sam morala stajati i čekati(u trudovima )da na brzinu srede krevet. Babica je bila dosta hladna i nije se pretjerano trudila da me ne reže,a i ja nisam u onoj strci stigla niti napomenuti da me poštede. Beba je bila samnom cijelo vrijeme,presvlače ih 2 puta iako ih vjerovatno i više presvuku ako ih uzimaju na mjerenje bilirubina, kupanje i sl. Jedino sam bila jako ljuta kada su mi maloga 2 dan uzeli jer je dobio žuticu a meni taman nadolazilo mlijeko, i nisam ga mogla podojiti jer je bio na neonatologiji.Kod njega me nisu pustili od 13 sati (kada su ga uzeli) do slijedećeg dana u 15 sati. I odgovor sestara na sve to je bio izdojite se u umivaonik, jer mlijeko ne možete dati jer nemate sterilizirane posudice i sva neka silna sredstva za dezinfekciju što su nabrajale.Plakala sam ko kišna godina... Rodilište Pula prijatelj djece  :Nope:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*mabo* žao mi je što nisam ovaj post vidjela ranije  :Sad:  Svakako napiši svoje iskustvo UNICEF-u, Rodilište prijatelj djece bi trebalo imati jasan naputak kako se dijete na "sunčanju" doji. Nikako se ne bi trebalo tako dugo odvojiti od mame.

Nego, došla sam sa drugim pitanjem. Iz današnjeg Glasa Istre izdvajam:

_"Ako svakodnevno morate premještati rodilje u krilo zgrade ovisno o tome puše li bura ili jugo, ... Apsolutno stojim kod činjenice da naši zdravstveni radnici pružaju maksimalno moguću kvalitetnu skrb s obzirom na uvjete u kojima radimo."_
http://www.glasistre.hr/…/od-28-bolnica-pulska-je-tek-na-22…

Jel ovo istina? Ima netko iskustva?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moje iskustvo je 3 godine staro, ali ipak, jedan malac je bio na sunčanju, no svejedno su ga donosili meni na dojenje vrlo često, svaka 2-3 sata. Noću ne, zadnji podoj oko 22, a prvi slijedeći u 5 ujutro.

Opet, u moje vrijeme boravka u rodilištu Pula puhala je bura kao luda, nisu nas selili. Hladan zrak je dopirao kroz stare prozore, ali je grijanje bilo našiljeno, pa se nije osjetila hladnoća.

----------


## Sanja_S

Ima li netko s novijim iskustvima iz pulskog rodilista?  :Smile:

----------


## Kockica1908

Prijateljica mi je tamo rodila prije dva mjeseca i ima samo rijeci hvale.
Čekala je doma dok trudovi nisu postali jaki i sa malim razmakom.  Rodila je dva sata nakon dolaska u bolnicu. 
Nakon 48 h je išla doma. 
Ona kaže da je prezadovoljna,  a doktori i sestre da su bili super. 
Nisam ju previše propitkivala,  iako i mene jako zanima. 
I ja se spremam za Pulu.

----------


## Sanja_S

Ja sam bila jucer na predavanju. Kazu da odmah drugi dan pustaju iz bolnice ako je sve u redu. Malo su me iznenadile slike predradaone (tri zgurana kreveta, sve onako staro kao u horor filmovima :D), pa me bas zanima kakva je situacija kad dodes tamo  :Smile:

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Evo jos jedno pozitivno iskustvo  :Smile:  rodila sam prije 5 mjeseci. Nisam inace iz pule pa nisam znala sto ocekivati. Taj dojam starog je zasjenila ljubaznost sestara, doktora i primalja. Primalje su bile zakon. Zao mi je sto nisam zapamtila kako se zovu, znam da je jedna bila nives. Bile smo 3 u predradjaoni i nastojale su ugoditi svakoj, koliko se moglo. Iako ih nisam koristila, dostupni su epiduralna i stolcic. U predradjaoni je pilates lopta. Na odjelu babinjaca je isto ok,al nije bas da se sestre posvecuju glede dojenja. Vise se prepustena sebi i teorijskom znanju ili rodilji cimerici koja ima vise iskustva. To je jedina mana, po meni. Obicno daju nesto za pojest kad dodjes na odjel, al bude bas skromno pa bolje ponesi nesto sa sobom. Ako je sve ok, nakon 48h pustaju...sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja_S

Hvala na odgovorima :Smile: 
A od stvari koje je potrebno ponijeti u rodiliste ima mozda nesto vazno sto bi trebale znati?

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Stvari za osobnu higijenu, ulosci, jednokratne gaćice (biraj sto veće da te ne stezu, super su iz ljekarne u plavoj vrećici, 10kom, ne znam kako se zovu, pogotovo ako slucajno bude carski rez jer su "visokog struka" pa rub nije na rani). To je ono sto se brzo prlja i cesto mijenja pa je dobro imati odmah pri ruci, ostale stvari mogu donijeti naknadno. Dobit ćes njihove spavaćice, al ako bi rađe svoje, mozes... Za bebu pelene, vlazne maramice i kremu. Ovo je ono sto će ti sigurno trebati. Ja sam nakrcala torbu svim i svacim da na kraju nista od toga nisam ni otvorila  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja_S

Joj hvala ti puno.. Za te spavacice me najvise zanimalo. Za bebu mi na popisu s tecaja pise to sto si napisala plus sterilne komprese da moramo donijeti. Ali ocito od ovog za sebe su mi bitni ti ulosci i jednokratne gacice, a ovo ostalo su sve stvari za osobnu higijenu koje se inace nose kad ides negdje  :Smile:  
Bas ti puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Da, i sterilne komprese, al mislim da je prvu moju stavila patronazna kad je dosla kod nas. Ne sijećam se da su me u bolnici trazili da im dam, al svakako bolje ponijeti  :Smile:  ma nisu njihove spavaćice strasne, ooogromne su, al na porodu i dan-dva nakon dosta krvaris pa se brzo uflekaju i vise ih treba. na porodu bas traze da budu njihove, a poslije kako hoćes. Prvi put sam rađala u drugom rodilistu u svojoj spavaćici i ona mi je sad uspomena, to mi je bas drago...mozda bi proslo da sam zicala i ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja_S

Cure, vezano za torbu, moguce je sa sobom uzeti manju putnu torbu? Ima mjesta? Nije da mogu u ruksak staviti rucnike i sve sto mi treba.

----------


## Elly

> Cure, vezano za torbu, moguce je sa sobom uzeti manju putnu torbu? Ima mjesta? Nije da mogu u ruksak staviti rucnike i sve sto mi treba.


Ako u zadnjih 12 godina nisu mijenjali ormare - u sobama ima u ormaru mjesta i za onu srednju putnu torbu (poput sportske za nogomet, ako znas na sto mislim)... Stala mi je i ona i nekoliko vrecica.

----------


## dino84

Kao što Elly kaže, ima mjesta u ormaru i za putnu torbu srednje veličine iako ja torbu uopće nisam držala u ormaru. Krevet mi je bio do kreveta i torbu sam držala na podu do zida. Tamo su mi je stavili kada su me dovezli iz rađaone i nitko nije prigovarao. Samo sam neke stvari koje su mi stalno trebale stavila u noćni ormarić da mi budu pri ruci.

----------


## Sanja_S

A sto ste imale u predradaoni? Jeste imale ista? Ruksak, vrecicu? Bocu vode, mobitel?

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam ponijela ruksak za predrađaonu, a torbu za sobu, imaju ormariće u hodniku predrađaone pa tamo staviš stvari. U predrađaoni možeš imati vodu, mobitel itd.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Kao sto Zuska kaze. Sve stvari (a ja sam imala 2 torbe,vrećice, svasta nesto, druga zenska jos i vise) stave u ormar u hodniku koji je na par koraka od kreveta u predrađaoni. Nisi vezana za taj krevet pa dokle god mozes, mozes setati i dolazit do svojih stvari. Na vrh ili u neku manju torbicu stavis mob i sta ti je stvarno bitno da brzo bude pri ruci (mislim da nisu dali mob u predrađaonu, ja sam s puknutim vodenjakom i kompresama među nogama isla do mobitela i napolitanki  :Smile:  ) vodu mozes i u rađaoni

----------


## 1 Mandarina

I da, ponudit će vam formular vezan za doniranje maticnih stanica

----------


## mabo1

Sanja_S meni je u sjećanju poslije poroda ostalo to što su plahte bile jako krute, i žao mi je da se nisam sjetila uzeti neke tajice da zaštitm kožu jer sam mala plikove i užasno crvenilo od trenja o njih. Sada kad čitam kakva su sve iskustva bila pa ja sam bila kao zarobljenik. Poslije klistiranja odveli me u predrađaonu, spojli na Prostin i ja cupkala skoro do kraja na pilates lopti.Mobitel nisu dali da imam, samo vodu.

----------


## Kockica1908

U predrađaoni samo vodu daju,  ali može se uzeti mob kada se ide do wc- a.  
U rodilištu su sestre ok.  Neke više pristupaćnije neke manje.... 
Ja sam bila od 8 ujtro spojena na prostin,  dali su mi loptu da hopšem na njoj. Muž je bio stalno uz mene i to mi je strašno puno i pomoglo i značilo.  Kada mi je bilo najgore i kada sam bila na rubu nesvjestice on mi je brisao lice i vrat sa mokrim maramice,  masirao leđa,  ohrabrivao me,  plakao skupa s menom... 
Na odjeli babinjača  se dobije dvoje jednokratnih gačica i mislim da dva velika uloška.  Ja sam bila u svojim piđamama.  Drugi dan su mi odnijeli bebicu na pedijatriju zbog žutice a ja sam ju mogla posječivati kada sam htjela. 
Dan poslije sam i ja prebačena kod nje. 
Tamo smo bile još tri dana.  Sestre tamo su odlične.  Rastrgane na sto strana ali ipak nađu vremena i za savjet i za rijeć utjehe.  Pogotovo u noćnoj smjeni kada je na odjelu samo jedna sestra. Te žene rade nadljudskom snagom.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Promjene u Puli vezane uz odijevanje osobe u pratnji:




> *Ukinuto pravilo o odijevanju za mušku pratnju na porodu!*
> 
> Udruga Roda se od svog osnutka 2001. godine zalaže za mogućnost da rodilja u rodilištu ima pratnju na porodu po svom izboru, bez ikakvih prepreka, po uzoru na Rodilišta – prijatelje majki. U proteklih 14 godina mnogo toga je učinjeno, no u većini rodilišta žene i njihova pratnja i dalje nailaze na prepreke koje ograničavaju ili uskraćuju pratnju na porodu.
> Tijekom srpnja i kolovoza primile smo nekoliko upita i komentara o praksama u rodilištima vezanim uz pravila odijevanja muške pratnje na porodu. Naime, neki su muškarci u pratnji rodilja udaljavani iz rodilišta zbog toga što su bili odjeveni u polu-duge hlače ili su imali otvorenu (ljetnu) obuću, s naputkom da "odu nabaviti duge hlače i primjerenu obuću“. Ljudi koji su nerijetko putovali i više od 40km do rodilišta, pa i s otoka, primorani su lutati po gradu u svako doba dana i noći, u špici turističke sezone, tražeći trgovine gdje mogu kupiti propisane odjevne predmete, ili se vratiti kući kako bi se presvukli, strepeći da će propustiti rođenje djeteta i da će njihova partnerica za to vrijeme biti bez pratnje i podrške u porodu koju je željela. Najvažnije, rodilji je time uskraćeno pravo na emocionalnu podršku voljene osobe tijekom trudova i poroda, zbog pravila odijevanja koja nemaju ni znanstveno ni praktično uporište, budući da u oba rodilišta pratnja na porodu dobiva bolničku zaštitnu odjeću koju odijeva preko vlastite odjeće.
> Roda je navode primljene od građanki i građana provjerila u rodilištima, te utvrdila da pravilo o „propisanoj odjeći“ vrijedi u samo dva hrvatska rodilišta - u Puli i Zadru.Reagirale smo pismom koje smo poslale Ministarstvu zdravlja i spomenutim rodilištima, te danas sa zadovoljstvom možemo javiti povratnu informaciju da je ministar zdravlja naložio da se iste prakse odmah ukinu te da se muškoj pratnji na porodu omogući prisustvovanje porodu neovisno o dužini nogavica ili vrti obuće.
> _Veselimo se brzoj i pozitivnoj reakciji Ministarstva zdravlja da se ovo arbitrarno, znanstveno neutemeljeno pravilo poništi, i nadamo se da je to još jedan mali korak u poništenju svih prepreka za pratnju na porodu u svim rodilištima u Hrvatskoj i korak prema tome da rodilišta u Hrvatskoj zaista malo pomalo postanu prijatelji djece i majki._

----------


## mendula

Naletjela sam na obavijest, dijelim je ovdje gdje će možda biti više zainteresiranih.

U četvrtak 5.5.2016. primalje Rodilišta u Puli organiziraju mogućnost posjeta rodilištu i upoznavanja s primaljama i radom rodilišta, detalji na ovom linku.

----------


## magali

Podižem temu ako ima netko sa novijim iskustvima iz 2017.!
Dakle, pulsko rodilište  :Smile: 
Čula sam do sada pozitivna iskustva, u smislu da zgrada jest starija, ali da osoblje i više nego nadoknađuje to sa empatijom, suradnjom, odnosom prema ženama i svemu onome što u posljednje vrijeme fali u Rijeci (jer je Rijeka prebukirana i pretvorila se, nažalost, u "pokretnu traku" kako čujem, ne znam je li to istina...)

Meni je termin 11. siječnja 2018., ali vjerojatno bude i ranije jer mi je drugo dijete, a i prvo sam rodila 2 tjedna prije termina. Dakle, porod na novu godinu vjerojatno  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja sam rodila u listopadu...moje iskustvo je predivno...osoblje odlicno na svim katovima i odjelima!
Nista mi nije nedostajalo...hrana je zaista loša,ali to se preživi ta dva dana!

----------


## mabo1

Pozdrav,
Eto mene opet po 2 put idem u avanturu zvanu Pulsko rodilište. Sada sam u 35-om tjednu i zanima me ima li koja mama da je nedavno bila tamo?
Zadnji put sam bila tamo pred skoro 7 godina i nisam se baš oduševila.
Imam plan kako ću ovaj put postupiti i što tražiti ali da se i pripremim ako se što promijenilo.
Nosi li se 2 torbe ili samo 1? Čula sam da bebe sada pred nama cijepe, i cijelo su vrijeme uz mame. Čak u slučaju žutice imaju prijenosne lampe koje stoje uz krevet, tako sam čula od jedne mame koja je pred 4 god rodila. Da li je to istina?
Samo se nadam nekom dobro raspoloženom doktoru...ili makar istom koji mi je bio na 1 porodu :Klap:

----------

